# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Помогите решить проблему (вопросы к администрации) 2

## Mazaykina

> Раньше пользовалась поисковиком, всё было понятно.


Сейчас поисковик точно также ищет по форуму, но параллельно выдает ключевые фразы из интернета.

----------


## Galina-slutsk

Я не могу понять, почему у меня не ставятся спасибки? Я уже писала об этом... материал беру, а спасибо не могу людям сказать.... чувствую себя неловко... не могу понять у меня одной это или у многих?

----------


## Техподдержка

*Galina-slutsk*, 
У вас они никогда не работали? Есть возможность войти на форум с другого компьютера или с другим браузером. Скорее всего дело в настройках на вашей стороне.

----------


## Galina-slutsk

> *Galina-slutsk*, 
> У вас они никогда не работали? Есть возможность войти на форум с другого компьютера или с другим браузером. Скорее всего дело в настройках на вашей стороне.


Они работали... а вот пару месяцев я ставлю спасибо. а меня выбрасывает на первую страницу раздела...в настройках пыталась посмотреть и исправить, но без результатов... Сейчас всё по-прежднему...

----------


## Galina-slutsk

Всё заработало... прямо полегчало на душе... могу пользоваться форумом с благодарностями... Всё супер!!!

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Мариночка, у меня почему-то не работает функция "Цитирование"? И если я хочу ответить в теме, у меня не появляется нижние окно, а идёт переход на страницу редактирования. Так же не могу найти выделения цветом и соответствующие функции...

----------


## Natasha21

Здравствуйте, администраторы форума! Хочу поменять ник на форуме, возможно ли это сделать? Если да, то поменяйте пожалуйста, на  ник Ёлка. Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Здравствуйте, администраторы форума! Хочу поменять ник на форуме, возможно ли это сделать? Если да, то поменяйте пожалуйста, на ник Ёлка. Заранее благодарна!


Это сделать совсем не трудно, только прежде вы должны придумать тАКОЙ ник, которого еще нет на форуме. Проверяйте здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/memberlist.php Елок аж 6 штук.  :Taunt: 




> Мариночка, у меня почему-то не работает функция "Цитирование"? И если я хочу ответить в теме, у меня не появляется нижние окно, а идёт переход на страницу редактирования.


Проверяем. А сейчас все работает?

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Мариночка, пока нет.... Всё без изменений...

----------


## LorikM

Милые администраторы, у меня нет подписи, хотя я выложила. Почему?(ранее по ошибке выложила не ту, но сейчас все изменила)

----------


## LorikM

Дорогие администраторы,  здесь, кажется, все получилось, зато на других страницах опять ничего нет!!!

----------


## PAN

> здесь, кажется, все получилось, зато на других страницах опять ничего нет!!!


Если речь идет о



> У каждого человека свои звезды.
> Сент-Экзюпери


то эта подпись есть во всех сообщениях пользователя *LorikM*... :Yes4:

----------


## Natasha21

*Mazaykina*, очень жаль, что на форуме уже столько ЁЛОК, мы как-то не заметили. А ЁЛОЧЕК ?

----------


## Natasha21

Ой, прошу прощения за "МЫ", это мы с Леной-поней29 не заметили. Она говорит, что лучшего ника для меня сложно будет придумать. После новогодних праздников я так ЁЛкой в коллективе и осталась.

----------


## LorikM

> Если речь идет о
> 
> 
> то эта подпись есть во всех сообщениях пользователя *LorikM*...


Сейчас только открыла !Музыкальный руководитель! раздел "Праздники и фото..." стр.4 НИЧЕГО ТАМ НЕТ!!!

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

> Мариночка, у меня почему-то не работает функция "Цитирование"? И если я хочу ответить в теме, у меня не появляется нижние окно, а идёт переход на страницу редактирования. Так же не могу найти выделения цветом и соответствующие функции...


Мариночка, ещё раз повторяю свою просьбу. Помогите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Техподдержка

*Светлана - Слоним*, 

Вам сложно помочь, т. к. в данном случае проблема не в форуме, а в настройках вашего компьютера. Попробуйте зайти на форум через другой браузер. Например, Хром.

----------


## PAN

> Например, Хром.


 :Yes4:

----------


## Mazaykina

> НИЧЕГО ТАМ НЕТ!


У тех пользователей, кто автоподпись заполнял меньше месяца назад, т.е. ПОСЛЕ перехода на новую версию буллетина, автоподпись будет показываться тОЛЬКО в новых постах, датированных после 5 марта. Те, у кого автоподписи давние могут их редактировать как хотят, но изменения будут происходить во всех постах.

----------


## Димас230495

Почему не могу зайти в тему где личный, пишет нет прав

----------


## Яким

Марина! Подскажите, что это?
Яким, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

1.Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
2.Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации

До сего часа все было нормально, а теперь не пущают!

----------


## Mazaykina

> а теперь не пущают!


Вчера делались обновления, сейчас все должно быть в норме.

----------


## rolena

Добрый день, Мариночка!!!! У меня сегодня та же проблема с допуском на страницы сайта (многое стало вдруг личным). Помогите пожалуйста, без форума уже жить невозможно!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> многое стало вдруг личным


Видимо, у вас был допуск в разделы, в которые не должен был быть, т.к. нет 30 сообщений. Уж за 4,5 года можно было набрать-то?  :Derisive:  теперь все зависит от вас. Если форум и правда, стал так необходим, сделайте так, ЧТОБЫ И ВЫ БЫЛИ НУЖНЫ ЕГО ОБИТАТЕЛЯМ.

----------


## наташа логойск

У меня та же проблема: "1.Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
2.Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации
" Что нужно сделать для того ,чтобы доступ к страницам был возможен?

----------


## Mazaykina

> У меня та же проблема:


и я вам отвечу тоже самое:




> Видимо, у вас был допуск в разделы, в которые не должен был быть, т.к. нет 30 сообщений.

----------


## Александр Зорин

*Вопрос*

По какой причине сегодня была удалена созданная мной тема?:

*Видеоконцерт "Песни из военных кинофильмов"*

Тема находилась в разделе:

*"Наше творчество" - "Сам себе режиссер"*

Хотелось бы знать, что послужило поводом для удаления?

----------


## Mazaykina

> По какой причине сегодня была удалена созданная мной тема?


После вашей просьбы об удалении некоторых постов, модератор не заметил, что сообщения мною уже удалены и понял, что вы просите удалить тему. Ну бывает...  :Taunt: 
Все уже восстановлено. Извините за ошибку.

----------


## Александр Зорин

*Mazaykina*

Бывает!  :Aga: 
Спасибо.  :Ok:

----------


## КаТроф

Ой, кошмарррррр! Только из декрета выползла, собралась бурно работать, а тут
1.Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
 2.Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации
Подскажите, как быть. Есть материал, но как работать, если не в одну обсуждаемую тему доступа нет.

----------


## КаТроф

И что вообще делать, чтобы доступ получить

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Андрейй*, Читаю "Андрейй", думал что Андрей, а тут:




> Только из декрета выползла,


Едва в шок не вошёл :Taunt: 
По поводу:




> Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице.


Всё очень просто - у вас нет 30-ти (точнее 31-го) сообщений, темы в таких ситуациях закрыты.
Причины могут быть разными:



> Видимо, у вас был допуск в разделы, в которые не должен был быть, т.к. нет 30 сообщений.


Либо ты набрала 31 сообщения, но в виду поправок сообщения твои объединились, и количество стало меньше, и снова доступ закрыт.
В любом случае прямо на этой странице №67 Mazaykina дважды ответила на твой вопрос (ну нельзя же быть такой ленивой, что бы выше глазки не поднять и не прочесть :Yes4: )  - пиши, не сиди, выуживая только для себя, если нечем поделиться - то хотя бы, изредка общайся.
Мы будем тебе хорошими собеседниками :Grin:

----------


## КаТроф

Да уж извините, здесь муж регистрировался, не зная толком куда и зачем, вот и вышло имя такое. Подскажите, как поменять его вообще и жизнь начать новую под именем новым :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Подскажите, как поменять его вообще и жизнь начать новую под именем новым


Вот как раз этот вопрос можно задать администраторам, только сначала надо придумать свой ник, что бы случайно не совпал с существующим.
И с просьбой к администраторам.
Не обещаю, что это произойдёт молниеносно, так как они довольно загружены.
Но за то ты можешь поставить авто подпись, где твоё имя будет отображаться в конце каждого твоего сообщения!




> жизнь начать новую


Давай, радость, вливайся! С удовольствием будем рады тебя видеть!

----------


## КаТроф

Уважаенмая администрация! Пожалуйста, поменяйте мой ник с Андрейй на КаТроф (Катерина я, Трофимова). И мне привычнее, и людям понятнее! 

*Руслан Шумилов*, спасибо за теплый прием, очень надеюсь, что все форумчане поймут, простят и примут в свои дружные ряды :Derisive:

----------


## КаТроф

Спасибо огромное администрации за такую оперативность

----------


## PAN

> поменяйте мой ник с Андрейй на КаТроф (Катерина я, Трофимова)


А у меня первая ассоциация, что это сокращение от Camel Trophy...)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А у меня первая ассоциация, что это сокращение от Camel Trophy...)))


 :Grin:  Я как то об этом не подумал)))))

*КаТроф*, теперь твой пост "я выползла с декрета" улыбку вызывать не будет :Grin: 
Катюшечка, твои пожелания администрация исполнила, теперь жизнь на форуме под *твоим* (новым) ником будет тебе комфортным :Smile3: 
[img]http://s20.******info/0087e245783523af5f071c4136182f59.gif[/img]

----------


## Славина

> жизнь на форуме под твоим (новым) ником будет тебе комфортным


*Рус*, Ну а ты чего не дублируешь свою просьбу админу? Или уже передумал?   :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Или уже


Да пусть будет так - люди уже запомнили и привыкли...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Да пусть будет так - люди уже запомнили и привыкли...


Совершенно верно, уже привыкли)))))))) Пусть будет так как есть :Yes4:

----------


## Илма

Подскажите, пожалуйста, почему я больше не могу заходить в некоторые темы (например, методический кабинет)? Раньше проблем не было.

----------


## Iloncik

Вопрос от   "неактивированных  аккунтов" А когда более30 полезных сообщений будет создано. то допуск  получаешь  автоматически ? Правильно? Или  только в в какие то определённые  разделы?            Извините за непонимание. Туплю...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, почему я больше не могу заходить в некоторые темы (например, методический кабинет)? Раньше проблем не было.


Подними глазки выше, и прочти пост №1006





> Вопрос от "неактивированных аккунтов" А когда более30 полезных сообщений будет создано. то допуск получаешь автоматически ? Правильно? Или только в в какие то определённые разделы? Извините за непонимание. Туплю...


Автоматически)))))))))))

----------


## oleggricuk

Добрый день уваждаемая Мария!Меня зовут Олег.очень рад завести с вами знакомства и быть на Вашем сайте :помочь людям советами и предложить свои оригинальные сценарии проведения любых праздников .Вот только еще совсем не понял как мне на Ваш форум их разместить .напишите буду ждать... с Уважением Олег

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

Прошу Вас поменять ник "olga_pv_rk" на "Матрёшка", новое имя получила на Сибириаде-2012, в славном городе Новосибирске. Спасибо  :Tender:

----------


## Mazaykina

> "olga_pv_rk" на "Матрёшка",


Оля, прежде чем попросить сменить ник, надо проверить, есть ли уже такой на форуме здесь. Матрёшка занята. Придумай, что-то другое.

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

> надо проверить, есть ли уже такой на форуме


Уважаемая Марина, спасибо за "ликбез"  :Tender: , немного я поторопилась... поэтому ник общими усилиями определили как "Оля-Матрёшка", такого сочетания в общем списке участников форума не увидела  :Yes4: 
С нетерпением жду ответа, спасибо.

----------


## Mazaykina

> "Оля-Матрёшка", такого сочетания в общем списке участников форума не увидела


Все готово, Олечка!

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

> Все готово, Олечка!


Вижу-вижу!!! Спасибо огромное, Мариночка, такая радостная весть  :Tender:  Отправляюсь повторно "знакомиться" с форумчанами )))

----------


## любаша 76

всем доброго времени суток п
Помогите, кто может, пл-и-из!!!
нет доступа к некоторым страницам, которые были доступны еще вчера, что случилось не пойму
 объясните бестолковой что я делаю не так

у меня еще нет 30 сообщений, но ведь я эти темы уже не только просматривала, но и общалась
будет очень обидно прерывать связь, мне там так было уютно

----------


## PAN

> у меня еще нет 30 сообщений, но ведь я эти темы уже не только просматривала, но и общалась
> будет очень обидно прерывать связь, мне там так было уютно


А кто мешает сделать 30-ть??? :Blink: 

Что для этого МОЖНО сделать...
1... Переименовать славный город Тутаев Ярославской области... Ну хотя б написать с БАЛШОЙ буХвы...
2. Найти среди более 90 разделов форума тот, в котором можно что-то написать...
3... Если не нашлось - идите в Корзину - там ваще никого не выгоняют... как говорится - ВЕЛКАМ...
4. Таки поставить аватарку... По максимуму - реальную фоту, штоба люди поверили... Ну или хоть что то...
5... Доказать, что вы ЧЕЛОВЕК, а не персонаж... Это просто - поговорите с нами... Расскажите - что еще есть на Волге, как дети, что хочется... Ну и т.д...

Все пункты - это серьезно...

В любом случае - вопросы - пожалуйста, все решим... но для этого нужна воля...

----------


## Mazaykina

> нет доступа к некоторым страницам, которые были доступны еще вчера, что случилось не пойму


Да, по просьбе владельцев мастерских- они были закрыты от неактивных пользователей. Для того, чтобы попасть в них, Вам надо только лишь продолжать общаться.

----------


## ксюшенция82

Здравствуйте! Хотела узнать куда теперь я могу выкладывать свои работы пока тема в которой я выкладывала работы раньше  для меня стала  не доступна? Я вижу что у многих сейчас эта проблема. У меня в основном все работы связаны с фотошопом-это надписи,дипломы,медальки и все остальное так сказать оформительского свойства. Есть еще детские пособия и другой полезный материал. Хотела бы выложить их в соответствующие или сопутствующие темы. Спасибо за ответ и подробное разъяснение. С уважением,Ксения.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Доброго времени суток!Помогите!!Уже второй раз в моей мастерской такой глюк:человек пишет пост,а через некоторое время он почему-то дублируется несколько раз.Первый раз думала,что человек что-то не так сделал,удалила лишние сообщения,но и нужный пост тоже удалился.
Теперь опять такая же история http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...34#post4374934  Сообщения 977 по 980 дублируются

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Катенька О.*, Радость моя, бывают сбои, сообщения лучше не удалять, так как удалится всё - но такое бывает: человек не совершенен, а машина тем более)))))))))

----------


## Саша Львов

Мариночка, Админовна, помоги, плиз, поменять ник! Я теперь хочу стать Саша Львов, во всяком случае меня все именно так знают в реале.(Уж не хочет быть она крестьянкой, хочет быть столбовою дворянкой. А. С. Пушкин. :Grin: )

----------


## ZAREVNA

Добрый день уважаемая Мариночка! Помогите пожалуйста изменить дату рождения в личных настройках.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Прошу удалить мой пост
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134075&page=11
номер 156
я погорячился и мне неловко и стыдно......................

----------


## Mazaykina

> Помогите пожалуйста изменить дату рождения в личных настройках.


Сообщиеть дату, я изменю.




> я погорячился


Руслан, все убрала.



> человек пишет пост,а через некоторое время он почему-то дублируется несколько раз.


Есть такой глюк у новой версии буллетина. Пока ничего исправить нельзя.

----------


## mara400

На форум загружала фотки через "*********ru" - сервис хранения изображений. Вдруг мой комп перестал видеть эти фотки и сам сервис не открывает. с чем это может быть связано. У меня эксплорер. Спасибо!

----------


## PAN

*mara400*, Это вероятно что-то в вашем компе...
Проверил - все идет с любого браузера, в т.ч. и эксплорера...

----------


## mara400

Спасибо. А что могло слететь? Может Adobe flash player ? А видео показывает. А какой драйвер за это отвечает?

----------


## Техподдержка

*mara400*, Скорее всего вы добавили адрес сайта в исключения (заблокировали его, по сути) в своём браузере.

Для проверки попробуйте открыть сайт www.*********ru или страницы форума с изображениями с него в другом браузере.

----------


## АлисаЛисичкина

Марина, я Алиса Лисичкина,зарегистрировалась на сайте . но не могу просматривать многие темы и материалы. Пишут, что у меня нет полномочий..что надо для полной регистрации?.. Мне очень нравится Ваш сайт,прошу Вас ответить мне

----------


## Mazaykina

> но не могу просматривать многие темы и материалы.


Алиса, прочтите, пожалуйста, внимательно мое личное сообщение, там все сказано.

----------


## mara400

Зашла на форум с рабочего компа, с Мазилы - картина таже: фотки и картинки не отображаются www.*********ru не открывается.
Проверьте, пожалуйста мои сообщения, где я давала ссылки на картинки, может там что прояснится. Спасибо.

----------


## Техподдержка

> Проверьте, пожалуйста мои сообщения


Дайте ссылки на эти сообщения, иначе, среди 3000 ваших сообщений сложно будет найти нужное.

----------


## mara400

Вот ссылка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4394222

вот еще http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4394659

----------


## Техподдержка

В первом сообщении вообще другая ссылка (с другого сервиса): http://imgex.com/di/FT0H/denr-96.jpg
Она - да, сейчас не работает (возможно, какой-то сбой на этом сервисе).

По второй ссылке в сообщении вставлены картинки действительно через www.*********ru - они у меня открываются:

----------


## mara400

А мой комп этих рисунков УЖЕ не видит. В чем дело?

----------


## Техподдержка

Можно скриншот (снимок окна браузера) этой страницы? Я хочу посмотреть, как отображается страница на вашем компьютере.
Если через форум передать изображение проблематично, скиньте на мой эл. адрес: adminplusmsk@googlemail.com

----------


## mara400

Вот у меня как:
Света - Удомля, с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
[IMG]  [/IMG] 

У меня одни  [/IMG], а между ними пусто. Потом появятся крестики в рамочке.
А вот снимок только через майл http://files.mail.ru/YZ4GHH

----------


## Техподдержка

*mara400*, Вы невнимательно читаете мои сообщения. Ещё раз: по первой вашей ссылке сообщение с изображением с другого сервиса (какой-то imgex, который действительно сейчас не работает) это изображение не может отображаться в приципе.

Чтобы попробовать вам помочь - мне нужны данные. Для начала - скриншот.

Могу точно сказать, что проблема на вашей стороне (настройки компьютера, либо провайдер, фильтрующий трафик, либо ещё что-то).

Обратитесь к более опытному пользователю (например, из знакомых), который имеет непосредственный доступ к вашему компьютеру, чтобы он попробовал обнаружить или устранить проблему.

----------


## mara400

Спасибо.

----------


## mara400

Дома сейчас все неожиданно заработало. Ура, я опять могу видеть все фотки!

----------


## mara400

На своем городском форуме получила ответ - у провайдера были проблемы с маршрутизацией!!  и все.

----------


## Техподдержка

> у провайдера были проблемы


О чём я вам и писал (одна из версий).

----------


## Шампанская

*Mazaykina*, Марина, здравствуйте, скажите, пожалуйста, что мне делать - у меня на сайте 2 странички, однажды я забыла пароль, восстановилась, но теперь нахожусь на другой страничке, а на первую захожу как гостья. Помогите, пожалуйста. Что-то я, видимо, не то натворила :-)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> меня на сайте 2 странички, однажды я забыла пароль, восстановилась, но теперь нахожусь на другой страничке, а на первую захожу как гостья.


В данном случае нужно почистить куки у себя в компе.
Если не знаешь - что это, то проще установить чистящую программу, она по умолчанию очищая комп от ненужных вещей чистит и куки - придётся только заново вводить пароли на все сайты.

----------


## Шампанская

*Руслан Шумилов*, спасибо, большое за совет,но я в этом ничего не понимаю и честно, говоря, боюсь такую программу ставить-может удалится то, что мне нужно. А другого способа нет? :-)

----------


## Жужу 67

Добрый день, прошу изменить ник с Вайнер на Жужу 67 В пользователях проверила, вроде бы не занято. Спасибо!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А другого способа нет? :-)


Есть вариант - попробуй зайти с другого браузера (мазила, опера, интернет эксплоэр и т.д.).
То есть, ты с какого заходила в интернет пока этот браузер не трогай, открой другой (если нет то скачай) в новом браузере по поисковику находи наш форум, вводи логин и пароль - и проблем по идее не должно быть.

----------


## PAN

*Руслан* , 

Девушке проще написать в личку Мазайкиной, описать проблему и попросить объединить два профиля в один...

----------


## vbhhf

Марина,доброго времени суток!!! Подскажите,пожалуйста,как попасть в подраздел форума "свадьба"? Когда пытаюсь зайти,пишут,что у меня нет пав просматривать эту тему.А так хочется помочь подруге,у нее брат женится,вести свадьбу ей.Спасибо.

----------


## Аленка2

> Марина,доброго времени суток!!! Подскажите,пожалуйста,как попасть в подраздел форума "свадьба"? Когда пытаюсь зайти,пишут,что у меня нет пав просматривать эту тему.А так хочется помочь подруге,у нее брат женится,вести свадьбу ей.Спасибо.


Вечер добрый! У меня идентичная проблема! Зарегистрирована на сайте давно, но везде числюсь как "новичок") Спасибо.

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Марина,доброго времени суток!!! Подскажите,пожалуйста,как попасть в подраздел форума "свадьба"? Когда пытаюсь зайти,пишут,что у меня нет пав просматривать эту тему.А так хочется помочь подруге,у нее брат женится,вести свадьбу ей.Спасибо.





> Вечер добрый! У меня идентичная проблема! Зарегистрирована на сайте давно, но везде числюсь как "новичок") Спасибо.


Девочки! Дело не в том, когда вы зарегистрировались. Вот у  Аленка2 всего 13 сообщений, а vbhhf  одно сообщение, а зарегистрирована очень давно. 
Значит вы не проявляли активности на форуме, не общались, не заводили здесь друзей. А наш форум создан для общения людей общих по духу и устремлениям, для общения коллег по работе, для обмена информацией.  Пока не наберете 30 сообщений, двери темок для вас не откроются. А набрать 30 сообщений легко. Заходите сюда, там вас встретят, помогут и делом и советом.
ИНКУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276

----------


## Mazaykina

> Пока не наберете 30 сообщений, двери темок для вас не откроются.


Информативных сообщений.  :Yes4:

----------


## Lillchen

Подскажите как купить "Изюминку" я из Германии и никак систему понять не могу  :Blush2:

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Подскажите как купить "Изюминку" я из Германии и никак систему понять не могу


Можно подсоблю с ответом? 

Очень легко и просто. Оплачиваете стоимость (она указана в сообщении, которое вас заинтересовало, чаще всего деньги надо перевести на счет Яндекс, Веб-мани или счет Карты Сбербанка.) Далее пишите через систему личных сообщений автору изюма, что оплатили и хотите приобрести конкретно "такой-то материал", указываете реквизиты своего платежа. После успешной прохождении идентификации платежа, вам будет выслана ссылка, по которой Вы и скачаете желаемую "Изюминку".

----------


## annuschka

*Lillchen*, скорее всего точней тебе обьяснит Марина Мазайкина или спроси у Юли Julkamaus, она уже покупала фишки у девченок с России.

----------


## Dimona

Всех приветствую! Подскажите как подписать молодых на новый форум интер- свадьбы. Мариночка я  письмо с ссылкой потеряла.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

А я просто ссылку на форум Интер- свадьба даю. Так нельзя? Они же указывают рекомендатора?

----------


## overload

*Dimona*, 
Лиль, ты со своей темы напиши им письмо. В "Опциях темы" нажми "Отправить по электронной почте", выскочит шаблон написания письма, напишешь, отправишь им - и всё, они его получат, по нему зарегаются и будут как  твои рефералы.

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Доброго времени суток! У меня почему-то не получается зайти в раздел " Отчеты о проведенных праздниках".  Пишет, что не имею прав для доступа к этой странице. А почему?

----------


## KAlinchik

> А почему?


мало общаешься на форуме. для входа в тот раздел должно быть больше 100 информативных сообщений

----------


## Лилия Sunny

спасибо за подсказку

----------


## overload

*festa---*, 
Чуть-чуть побольше ляляля с нами - и всё получится, я те правду говорю!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Чуть-чуть побольше ляляля с нами - и всё получится, я те правду говорю!


Ого "Чуть-чуть" - больше четырёх тысяч сообщений у тебя :Grin:

----------


## overload

*Руслан Шумилов*, 
Руслан, это не я такой, это форум такой, мы с ним о-о-о-очень давно дружим  :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Прошу удалить два моих поста:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=36272&page=48
№710 и № 711

----------


## Курица

> Прошу удалить два моих поста


 :Yes4:  сделано,брат! :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> сделано,брат!


Спасибо, сестричка!

----------


## yfnfifu

Помогите решить проблему!!!У себя в сообщениях не могу ни выделить текст,ни сделать цвет, ни вставить смайл, ни даже с новой строчки написать.Все пишет в строчку.Сверху никаких указателей нет,только сбоку недействующие смайлы, и внизу иконки для сообщений

----------


## Уралочка

Спешу тоже написать сюда несколько строк... У меня совсем не цитируются сообщения :No2:  Можно что то с этим сделать?! :Blink:  заранее спасибо. С уважением, Елена  Уралочка :Tender:

----------


## Техподдержка

*yfnfifu*, 
*Уралочка*, 
У вас что-то с настройками браузера. Скорее всего отключено выполнение JavaScript.
Рекомендую попробовать открыть форум в другом браузере (чтобы сравнить), либо обратиться к более опытному пользователю, имеющему непосредственный доступ к вашему компьютеру, чтобы он помог устранить проблему.

----------


## Еленка1976

Добрый день! Можно мне поменять НИК? на Еленка1976.Спасибо!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Добрый день! Можно мне поменять НИК? на Еленка1976.Спасибо!


Еленка будет на много интересней, чем Ящик  :Grin:

----------


## Лорис

Через другой браузер цитируются сообщения, а через Оперу нет. Нужная кнопочка включена JavaScript . Что делать дальше?

----------


## Техподдержка

> Через другой браузер цитируются сообщения


Это говорит о том, что дело не в форуме. Следовательно, со стороны форума нельзя исправить вашу проблему. Что конкретно делать - сложно сказать, т. к. я не знаю актуальных настроек вашего компьютера.

Рекомендую обратиться к более опытному пользователю, имеющему непосредственный доступ к вашему компьютеру, чтобы он помог устранить проблему.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Можно мне поменять НИК? на Еленка1976.


Сделано!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Это говорит о том, что дело не в форуме.


Совершенно верно.
В разных браузерах свои "заводские" установки, их надо "регулировать".
Вот по этому получается, что (к примеру) в ИнтернетЭкплоер работает криво, а в Мазиле нормально.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Через другой браузер цитируются сообщения, а через Оперу нет.


И к стати, что мешает заходить на этот форум через другой браузер?
У меня бывали глюки в компьютере - не мог заходить ВКОНТАКТ с "рабочего" браузера, заходил с другого, пока до ума всё не довёл.

----------


## Еленка1976

> Сделано!


Марина, огромное спасибо!

----------


## Лорис

> Это говорит о том, что дело не в форуме. Следовательно, со стороны форума нельзя исправить вашу проблему. Что конкретно делать - сложно сказать, т. к. я не знаю актуальных настроек вашего компьютера.


Всё заработало! Спасибо за понимание!! :Yahoo:

----------


## женча

Подскажите примерно неделю назад я в разделе инструктор физкультуры задала вопрос на тему литературы, а сейчас открыв этот раздел обнаружила, что он "личный" как так???????

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> в разделе инструктор физкультуры


А можно ссылку на этот раздел?

----------


## л-л-л

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130604&page=3 Вот эту страницу браузер не открывает.


> Forum.in-ku.com содержит материалы сайта www.*******.org, который, по имеющимся данным, распространяет вредоносное ПО. Ваш компьютер может подвергнуться вирусной атаке при посещении этого сайта.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот эту страницу браузер не открывает.


Поставила сайт в блокировку, спасибо большое!



> Подскажите примерно неделю назад я в разделе инструктор физкультуры задала вопрос на тему литературы, а сейчас открыв этот раздел обнаружила, что он "личный" как так?????


Я писала в шапке форума, что ВРЕМЕННО открываю некоторые закрытые разделы. Время Ч наступило, разделы ОПЯТЬ закрываются и откроются они всем, кто проходит испытательный срок. У вас, несмотря на длительный срок регистрации- он не пройден.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Поставила сайт в блокировку, спасибо большое!


 :Grin:  :Taunt: 




> разделы ОПЯТЬ закрываются и откроются они всем, кто проходит испытательный срок. У вас, несмотря на длительный срок регистрации- он не пройден.


Евгения! А именно:
Ты зарегистрирована на форуме почти два года назад, и за два года 11 сообщений (всего навсего одиннадцать (11) сообщений! Пол сообщения в месяц... )



> Подскажите...   ...   ...обнаружила, что он "личный" как так???????


 - это вместе с твоим последним вопросом.
Если бы ты хотя бы два* информативных* сообщений в месяц писала, их у тебя было бы не меньше сорока - а это уже пройденный испытательный срок.
За два года ни одного друга, ни фотографии в аатарку ни......
Я понимаю, что очень это трудно...

----------


## аваряскина

Мариночка,а можно мои две странички (аваряскина и наталья аваряскина) объединить и прислать мне пароль :061:  :061:  :061: ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Добрый день...Марина, я вчера написала тебе в личку, ну сильно я вчера затуркана была, а сегодня вспомнила, что такие просьбы пишутся публично.
Вот прошу, пожалуйста...

"Марина, доброго времени суток!
Я к тебе с просьбой. Я хочу ник сменить, а то когда я регилась, написала, как мне Яндекс предложил - фамилия и имя.
А сейчас, когда уже долго общаемся, появилась трудность в обращении.

Меня друзья называли на встречах Маруся...Но я пробила по форуму, что Маруся тоже такой ник есть правда последняя активность была в 2009 году.

Если можно, то я хотела бы новый ник - Маруся.
А если нельзя, то пусть будет как меня Курочка называет - Мариха."

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Уважаемая администрация, извините, что морочу вам голову....Дело выбора ника -трудная задача.
Сходила сейчас в асю, пообщалась с друзьями и они  мне напомнили, что на "рыцарском турнире" я получила имя ВАЛЬКИРИЯ.

Пусть я для друзей останусь Мариха, и Маруська, и Маринеску...... а на форуме можно мне ник ВАЛЬКИРИЯ. Это отображает мою сущность.
Правда такой ник уже есть

http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=71454

Но судя по дате регистрации и по последнему посещению, а так же количеству сообщений, может этот человек не обидеться, если этот ник возьму я? :Blush2:

----------


## PAN

*bycmarina*, 
Штоба не затрагивать носителей ников Валькирия и Маруся, и дабы воплотить обе составляющие в едином, так сказать, порыве...))) так и бери себе ник 

*Маруся Валькирия*... (хотя в данной постановке "Валькирия" звучит как грузинская фамилия...)))

Ну, или *Валькирия Маруся*... :Grin:  (что лично мне больше нравится... :Yes4: ... сразу так и представляется скандинавская бодрая дева, но на славянский лад...)))
Ну и аву придется тебе фотошопить тематическую... Ничо - пришлешь в личку пару фоток личности с лицом строгим и непреклонным - нафотошопим не хуже Константина Васильева... :Grin: 

Тока в любом случае придется проставлять поляну с именинами и в Корзинке, и у Курочки... :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Паш, ну ты скоростной!!! :Ok: 





> Валькирия Маруся


Супер! Мне нравится! Заметано! Хотя на "боях" я была Валькирия Ламина....А Валькирия Маруся - это прям тютелька в тютельку!




> Тока в любом случае придется проставлять поляну с именинами и в Корзинке, и у Курочки...


Ну естественно! С клиентами своими разберусь за день и прям сразу...Отмечать Крещение!  :Victory:  :Pivo:  :Yahoo: 

Ну а тебе, как Крестному отцу отдельный РЕСПЕКТ!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ну а тебе, как Крестному отцу отдельный РЕСПЕКТ!!!


Ну а мне, как крестной маме на следующей встрече вязанку одесских вяленых бычков. Мммм.... вкусно.  :Blush2:  Да, я такая, меркантильная!  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Уряяяяя! Как быстро! Сердечно благодарю!



> Ну а мне, как крестной маме


Нуууу после таких слов придется дуть на Привоз за бычками, хотя я в них плохо разбираюсь :Blush2:  200 км мы от Привоза живем!
А вот красного вина из личных погребов и виноградную водку (чачу) с превеликим удовольствием! А еще чернослив в вине, бастурму и грибочки :Grin: 
Пампушек с чесночком тоже! Эх! Люблю я повеселится, а особенно вкусно покушать!
прошу прощения за флуд...опять Остапа понесло... :Blush2: 





> Да, я такая, меркантильная!


 :Ok:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Марина, привет! Эта "вышеизложенная" Валькирия Маруся -Бендер-Бей-Маришка и меня сподвигла на изменение Ника! Иди, гРит, меняй, чтобы русскими буковками был он написан. Курочка меня давно уже называет Ручьевой, я уже срослась с этой фамилией. Если можно, помоги мне эту фамилию "узаконить"!

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

*PAN*, 
*Mazaykina*, 
дорогие создатели прекрасного дома! Простите, что просьбы свои уже везде, где можно понаписала...... Помогите мне - дурной голове, понять, по какой причине не могу больше просматривать некоторые темы, которые ранее были доступны? Не БАНьте меня, поругайте неразумную, но объясните. Пожалуйста!

----------


## afgalka

день добрый, по просьбе авторов темы  Порубовых прошу удалить пост 161 в теме про новый год драконов, Викторина про драконов
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135919&page=17
заранее большое спасибо :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> день добрый, по просьбе авторов темы Порубовых прошу удалить пост 161 в теме про новый год драконов, Викторина про драконов


*Галина*, в теме *Новый год* есть свои модераторы и это  *Курица, Марья, maknata,Окрыленная, Dju* напиши в личку кому-нибудь из них.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Прошу удалить мой пост:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135220&page=211
№3159
Буду благодарен.

----------


## Курица

> Прошу удалить мой пост


сделано :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> сделано


Спасибо, сестричка  :flower: 
P.S.
Твоя аватарка вызывает улыбку)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Валия

Добрый день!Уважаемая администрация, помогите решить проблему: не просматриваются некоторые темы, которые прежде были доступны. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> не просматриваются некоторые темы, которые прежде были доступны. Заранее спасибо!


Полагаю, что эти темы были доступны тебе временно - они не закрыты, но теперь доступ к этим темам возможен тем пользователям, у кого больше 30 *информативных* сообщений.
У тебя их всего шесть (включая этот вопрос):



> Спасибо, Катя за ценный совет! Буду стараться, все познается с опытом. Действительно, хотелось бы найти свою изюминку, фишку! Но пока не могу ее разглядеть))
> А твою искренность и энергичность сразу видно! Побродив по форуму, очень уж привлекли твои темы, во-первых, они близки мне, во-вторых, приятно что здесь активно ведется обсуждение важных вопросов, в-третьих, рождаются новые интересные идеи. Ты молодец, пример для подражания!





> Привет, Катя и участники форума!Хотелось бы к вам примкнуть))Я начинающая ведущая, поэтому столкнулась с множеством проблем и трудностей, начиная от того, что меня не всегда воспринимают всерьез, заканчивая тем, что порой не знаешь как правильно провести конкурс, ведь один и тот же материал разные ведущие могут преподнести совершенно по-разному. И вот такой вопрос возник: бывали ли у вас случаи, когда гости, поздравляющие молодых, не могли остановиться?)) Так на последнем мероприятии один хорошо выпивший гость (дядя под два метра ростом) все время пытался отобрать у меня микрофон, что-то прокомментировать или в очередной раз поздравить молодых(( Хорошо что его не на долго все-таки хватило)





> Катя, спасибо за весь полученный материал!Провела ягодные танцы, все гости остались довольны, принимали очень активное участие))





> Для танца с мамой может подойти песня "Мамино сердце" Жасмин





> Всем добрый день! Россия, Московская область


Вот теперь, скажи пожалуйста, радость моя - сколько у тебя информативных сообщений?
Что нужно, что бы они были? - Правильно, общаться, общаться, и ещё раз общаться!
Ты зарегистрирована в августе прошлого года, и за всё это время шесть (далеко не информативных) сообщений.
Очень надеюсь, что ты включишься в жизнь нашего форума, и у тебя подобных "проблем" не будет!
Удачи :flower:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Валия*, прежде всего тебе сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131259
А это тема на решение различных вопросов по технической части:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
Эта тема полезна и всегда актуальна:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134075
Люблю эту тему хотя я не новичок:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129448
И эту тему тоже:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783
Очень полезная тема, надеюсь она тебе будет доступна:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=37048
А эта тема для юмора (если вдруг будет грустно):
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136173
А эту тему *нужно прочесть каждому* пользователю:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672
Думаю, что для начала тебе ссылок вполне достаточно.
Будут вопросы, разрешаю писать их мне в личку - всегда помогу.

----------


## Валия

Руслан, спасибо за подробный ответ!Зарегистрировалась случайно, искала материал для сценария и вот набрела на такой замечательный форум! Конечно, здесь интересных тем и полезных сообщений огромное количество и не сразу сориентируешься! Спасибо, Вам за ссылке, на некоторых уже была. Ранее совмещала несколько работ и поэтому "забегала" на форум. Сейчас нахожусь в декретном отпуске, и надеюсь, что смогу влиться в ваш коллектив и стать активным пользователем.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Сейчас нахожусь в декретном отпуске, и надеюсь, что смогу влиться в ваш коллектив и стать активным пользователем.


ВОТ! Сама судьба тебе в руки козыри даёт - пока есть возможность, осваивайся!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Помогите сменить имя, или ник..(не знаю как правильно назвать) мое имя сильно длинное, а хочу короче. ТАША-  Помогите плиззззз!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> мое имя сильно длинное, а хочу короче. ТАША


Натали, приветики! :Victory:  Прости, что вмешиваюсь. Но это тебе и Марина бы сказала - такой ник уже на форуме есть. Правда, это новичок с нулём сообщений! :Grin:  
Смотри, вот здесь список пользователей с именем Наташа: http://forum.in-ku.com/memberlist.ph...90%D0%A8%D0%90
Другое дело, если именно в том варианте, который ты предложила, прокапсить заглавными буквами ТАША. Может, прокатит? В любом случае, удачи!

----------


## PAN

> прокапсить заглавными буквами ТАША


Это уже крик получается...)))

Обычно принимается ник в заглавных буквах, если это аббревиатура, например как у меня, т.е. первая буква имени, фамилии и города...

В данном же случае Наташа не просит убрать фамилию, просит укоротить имя...)))

Мож так и сделать??? Пусть будет *Таша Барановская*... :Grin:

----------


## Барановская Наталья

А если Татка? Такого нет вроде?  Мне не надо с фамилией, хочу короткий. Подскажите как узнать какие имена уже есть?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А если Татка? Такого нет вроде? Мне не надо с фамилией, хочу короткий. Подскажите как узнать какие имена уже есть?


Натусенька, так я ж тебе дала ссылочку в своём предыдущем сообщении. Пройдись по ней, посмотри пользователей:
http://forum.in-ku.com/memberlist.ph...90%D0%A8%D0%90
И вот ещё - здесь все ТАТКИ, какие есть на форуме: :Grin:  http://forum.in-ku.com/memberlist.php

----------


## РадостьВесна

Я ЗАРЕГИСТРИРОВАЛАСЬ НА ВАШЕМ САЙТЕ И НЕ МОГУ НИКУДА ЗАЙТИ, НЕ ОТКРЫЫВАЮТСЯ НУЖНЫЕ РАЗДЕЛЫ, ПИШУТ: ВЫ НЕ ИМЕЕТЕ ПРАВ ДЛЯ ДОСТУПА К ЭТОЙ СТРАНИЦЕ, ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, КАК ПОЛУЧИТЬ ЭТОТ ДОСТУП? С УВ. ТАТЬЯНА

----------


## Курица

> Я ЗАРЕГИСТРИРОВАЛАСЬ НА ВАШЕМ САЙТЕ И НЕ МОГУ НИКУДА ЗАЙТИ, НЕ ОТКРЫЫВАЮТСЯ НУЖНЫЕ РАЗДЕЛЫ, ПИШУТ: ВЫ НЕ ИМЕЕТЕ ПРАВ ДЛЯ ДОСТУПА К ЭТОЙ СТРАНИЦЕ, ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, КАК ПОЛУЧИТЬ ЭТОТ ДОСТУП? С УВ. ТАТЬЯНА


Ну, во-первых, тёзка, прочитайте ЭТО - "Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 
во-вторых- отметьтесь здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=35040 
А потом-добро пожаловать в Инкубатор Форума, там новички "оперяются"
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276 
все темку в Тамадейской беседке и Вам открыты.
А потом, по истечении 30 дней на Форуме, и создания 30 информативных сообщений, откроются и другие темы. Те. кторые сейчас для Вас - за семью печатями.

Удачи Вам,Таня, у Вас такие замечательные дни впереди- настоящий "медовый" месяц.

----------


## PAN

> Хмельницкий


"Калинчика" надо поспрашивать... :Grin: 

Ох, люблю я украинских девушек... :Blush2:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Сообщение от РадостьВесна  
> Хмельницкий
> "Калинчика" надо поспрашивать...


 :Taunt: 
*РадостьВесна*, 
привет, землячка!
ты просто не можешь пока попасть в закрытые темы)




> КАК ПОЛУЧИТЬ ЭТОТ ДОСТУП?


надо общаться на форуме, когда будут срок пребывания больше 100 дней и написано более 100 сообщений в открытых доступных темах, все двери откроются)
 а где можно общаться: Таня-Курочка в предыдущем посте указала.

----------


## Mazaykina

> ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, КАК ПОЛУЧИТЬ ЭТОТ ДОСТУП? С УВ. ТАТЬЯНА


Татьяна, прочтите внимательно мое сообщение вам в личку, там все сказано. И не пишите, пожалуйста, заглавными буквами, в интернете это считается криком, а вы ж не кричите, верно? Кстати, об этом написано в правилах- сетевом этикете.

----------


## РадостьВесна

ПОСКАЖИТЕ ГДЕ И КАКИЕ ПИСАТЬ СООБЩЕНИЯ, ЧТО БЫ МОЖНО БЫЛО ОТКРЫВАТЬ ВСЕ РАЗДЕЛЫ. Я ЗДЕСЬ НОВИЧОК. С УВ. ТАТЬЯНА

----------


## Курица

Татьяна, вы что-по русски плохо понимаете?Или не читаете то, что Вам написано? :Blink: 
Посты после вашего письма-начиная с 1119 *-все-ответы на Ваши вопросы!*!!
Цитирую тогда:



> Татьяна, прочтите внимательно мое сообщение вам в личку, там все сказано. И не пишите, пожалуйста, заглавными буквами, в интернете это считается криком, а вы ж не кричите, верно? Кстати, об этом написано в правилах- сетевом этикете.





> надо общаться на форуме, когда будут срок пребывания больше 100 дней и написано более 100 сообщений в открытых доступных темах, все двери откроются)
>  а где можно общаться: Таня-Курочка в предыдущем посте указала.





> Ну, во-первых, тёзка, прочитайте ЭТО - "Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!"
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672 
> во-вторых- отметьтесь здесь
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=35040 
> А потом-добро пожаловать в Инкубатор Форума, там новички "оперяются"
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276 
> все темку в Тамадейской беседке и Вам открыты.
> А потом, по истечении 30 дней на Форуме, и создания 30 информативных сообщений, откроются и другие темы. Те. кторые сейчас для Вас - за семью печатями.
> 
> Удачи Вам,Таня, у Вас такие замечательные дни впереди- настоящий "медовый" месяц.

----------


## Mapuu

Марина, здравствуйте, научите  пожалуйста, как мне поступить....  У меня сломался компьютер,а регистрировалась  на нашем форуме я не сама ( Мальчишка дочкин нашел форум, зарегистрировал и показал "на какие кнопки нажимать", в  их числе и был ключик, с помощью которого я входила на форум...... А о пароле да логине....я слов то тогда таких не знала , а теперь комп полностью сменили, а я на форум попасть не могу - пароль свой не знаю, мальчишка давно в Питере, да и он навряд ли помнит. Пишу с дочкиного ноутбука, на нем  тоже ключик для входа по случайности мой остался. Да, что-то слезно и длинно получается!
Ну, наконец то до вопроса дошла - ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ? Регистрироваться заново или  можно  каким -то образом узнать свой пароль (  даже  самой смешно от последних слов).  Если возможно, ответьте пожалуйста.

----------


## Mapuu

Марина, прошу прощения!!!!!!!! Позвонила тому мальчику, а он оказывается помнит, все , пароль свой теперь знаю!!!!!! Извините ещё раз за беспокойство!

----------


## Лелика

Прошу помощи,на этом форуме уже давно,работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду,но не могу зайти на очень нужные мне страницы: Танцы в детском саду и ноты,песни, минусовки для детского сада. Пишет что не имею права доступа.Ничего не нарушала,делилась своим материалом.Вообщем очень долго ждала когда ж меня авторизуют,но чуда не случилось.Скажите пожалуйста,какова причина?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> но не могу зайти на очень нужные мне страницы: Танцы в детском саду и ноты,песни, минусовки для детского сада.


А Вам туда зачем? :Taunt:  С таким количеством сообщений (раз в полгода!), равносильно, что первоклассник спросит, почему его в университет геологии не принимают? :Meeting: 




> на этом форуме уже давно


Ого, и правда! 2 года 9 месяцев!  :Vah: 




> Вообщем очень долго ждала


А чё ждали-то? :Blink:  Когда Вам на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой приглашение на банкет принесут? :Grin: 
 Шли бы к нам в раздел музруков, общались в открытых темах, зарабатывали бы необходимых 30 информативных сообщений для того, чтобы попасть в закрытые темы. 

Лелика, обратите внимание на главной странице под закрытыми темами есть такая надпись: "Вход в раздел после испытательного срока". А Вы его, к сожалению, так и не прошли.




> но чуда не случилось.Скажите пожалуйста,какова причина?


Причина только в Вас! 

*Наш форум, прежде всего ДЛЯ ОБЩЕНИЯ с коллегами и единомышленниками, многие из которых со временем становятся настоящими друзьями!

Таких бескорыстных отношений, доверия и готовности прийти на помощь даже совсем незнакомому человеку, нет нигде!*

Лелика, вливайтесь быстрее в нашу дружную семью, не стесняйтесь, приходите в беседку, в открытые темы (их очень много), общайтесь, высказывайте своё мнение. И поверьте, чудо свершится! :Ok: 

Прошу прощение за чтение нотаций, обидеть точно не хочу, поверьте! Но... Не нами сказано: "Под лежачий камень вода не бежит". :Victory:

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Прошу помощи,на этом форуме уже давно


Да, действительно, очень давно!!!  [IMG]http://s16.******info/858bc775bde8817ff2c8f586a71609a5.gif[/IMG]
И, разрешите вас спросить,  чем вы занимались на форуме, имея 6 сообщений и находясь здесь два года??? :Blink: 



> Скажите пожалуйста,какова причина?


Да............Светлана вам ответила исчерпывающе!!!    :Taunt:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*nezabudka-8s*, 
*Лариса Левченко*, девочки, ну не прессингуйте уж так сильно Лелику (к сожалению, да же имени не известно), а то и вовсе перестанет что либо писать)))))))))))

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> девочки, ну не прессингуйте уж так сильно Лелику (к сожалению, да же имени не известно), а то и вовсе перестанет что либо писать)))))))))))


Русик!!!  Защитник ты наш славного отряда геологов!!!! :Taunt: 
Если бы не закрытые ссылки, вряд ли бы мы  имели  честь познакомиться с нашей новой или старой? форумчанкой Леликой!!! :Grin: 
А так, Урррааа!!!  Нашим разработчикам!!!  Благодаря им, к нам приходят новые старые лица!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> *nezabudka-8s,* 
> *Лариса Левченко*, девочки, ну не прессингуйте уж так сильно Лелику (к сожалению, да же имени не известно), а то и вовсе перестанет что либо писать)))))))))))


Рус, да ты чё?! Разве это прессинг?!!  :Meeting:  Мы придаём ускорение!  :Taunt: 
Всё только из добрых побуждений!  Надеюсь, Лелика - благоразумный человек, всё поймёт правильно, сделает соответствующие выводы и не обидится.  

Но согласись, иногда человек должен получить небольшую инъекцию стресса, чтоб начать шевелиться! Пришлось воздействовать вот таким способом, правдой-маткой в лоб, если больше ничего за такое количество времени не сподвигло новичка на броуновское движение по форуму. 

На всякий случай, ещё раз извиняюсь перед Леликой за чрезмерный наезд. Лелика, придёшь к нам в раздел музруков, я первая возьму тебя под свою опеку! (Если, конечно, пожелаешь.)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*nezabudka-8s*,  :Ok:  :Tatice 08:

----------


## Гумочка

Марина, здравствуй, прошу подсказать, как сменить свой НИК?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> прошу подсказать, как сменить свой НИК?


Сначала выбери на какой хочешь поменять, потом проверь - нет ли у кого либо ещё на этом форуме такого ника.
И если ник этот ни кем не занят - пиши снова в этой теме, мол хочу поменять на такой ник)))))))))

----------


## Гумочка

> пиши снова в этой теме, мол хочу поменять на такой ник)))))))))


Так и сделала. Хочу быть *Гумочка*!

----------


## Mazaykina

*nezabudka-8s*, 
*Лариса Левченко*, 
Девчата и Руслан! Спасибо вам за пояснения!




> Хочу быть Гумочка!


Хочешь? Значит будешь!!

----------


## Сентябринка

Добрый день!!!!! С Новым годом, Марина, Володя, Николай!!!!!!!!
У меня возникла проблема и я очень надеюсь на вашу помощь! Выхожу под новым логином, хотя на форуме далеко не новичок, но пришлось вновь зарегистрироваться, добавив к старому логину циферки. 
Суть проблемы: после вирусов "подремонтировали" свой комп. и теперь я не могу войти на форум: вставляю в окошечко Сентябринка и у меня во втором окошечке (для пароля) сразу автоматически появляются черные точки - как будто пароль уже введен. Если я их стираю и набираю на клавиатуре свой пароль, то при нажатии кнопки "войти" у меня логин и пароль сбрасываются и в новом большом окне выходит запись, что я неправильно ввела логин или пароль. Посте пяти попыток, естественно, меня на время вообще не пускают.  Видимо у меня произошел  какой-то сбой. Без форума жить не могу, снова зарегистрировалась. Под новым ником заходу, тоже при вводе Сентябринка58 в окне пароля появляются точки, но я их стираю. ввожу свой  пароль и захожу нормально.  Если сможете, помогите, пожалуйста,  общаться по старому нику, а то в новичках как-то не очень уютно! Ну уж если это непоправимо - тогда буду новичком!   спасибо заранее!!!  Всех благ!!!!! Наталья ( по старому нику Сентябринка)

----------


## Сентябринка

Марина! Это снова я! Очень сильно извиняюсь и снимаю свою просьбу, изложенную в предыдущем посте! Все у меня наладилось, я сама виновата, запросила новый пароль и все-таки вошла снова на форум под своим старым ником. Теперь можно успокоиться и свободно общаться. Вот только с этим логином что делать??? Не хочется, чтобы был "пустой пользователь". Если это возможно, то удалите вообще пользователя Сентябринка58. Заранее благодарна! 
ВЕСЕЛЫХ ПРАЗДНИЧНЫХ ДНЕЙ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Сентябринка*, 
Наташ, без проблем, я объединила оба аккаунта. Сообщения твои не потерялись.

----------


## Марина Миг

У меня вот такая загвоздка: перестали приходить уведомления на почту, сегодня весь день занята была, под вечер зашла в почту и удивилась: ни одного уведомления с ин-ку. Захожу на форум, в кабинете все темы с новыми сообщениями отражены. Проверила подписки - везде стоит "моментальное уведомление на почту". Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чем может быть причина?

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> У меня вот такая загвоздка: перестали приходить уведомления на почту, сегодня весь день занята была, под вечер зашла в почту и удивилась: ни одного уведомления с ин-ку. Захожу на форум, в кабинете все темы с новыми сообщениями отражены. Проверила подписки - везде стоит "моментальное уведомление на почту". Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чем может быть причина?


У меня такая же загвоздка, проблема идентична! Хотя очень удобная функция! Мне нравились моментальные уведомления и на личные сообщения и на темы подписок.

----------


## svseva

Добрый день , с новым годом всех форумчан . Скажите куда делись " спасибки "  :Meeting: , или я что то пропустила ?   :Blush2:

----------


## Марина Миг

*svseva*, вот здесь ответ на вопрос ))) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4545133

----------


## svseva

Спасибо Марина . Всё понятно . Я за защиту форума . Спасибо Марина Mazaykina :Ok:

----------


## Техподдержка

> У меня вот такая загвоздка: перестали приходить уведомления на почту


Проверьте папку "Спам".

----------


## Марина Миг

> Проверьте папку "Спам".


Прежде чем писать сообщение, я прочитала тему, увидела, что подобные вопросы уже возникали, проверила все папки и настройки в почте и все настройки в кабинете. К сожалению, ничего не поменялось.

----------


## Марина Миг

*Техподдержка*, спасибо! проблема решилась, на почту пришли уведомления обо всех сообщениях, начиная с 9-го числа )))

----------


## Piston

предложение и не более. 
я ведущий со стажем уже более 6 лет. в моем городе (Оренбург) пол года назад меня нанял центр визуальных искуств ( будущие журналисты ) для того что бы я преподавал им ораторское мастерство.  возможно эту тему стоит включить куда нибудь, но подходящего раздела я пока не увидел. похожая тематика это учителя в школе, но не совсем прямое попадание т.к. это не школа. и занимаются у меня разные группы (школьники, студенты и группа разных возрастов 20-35лет)
само предложение: создать тему в которой такие же как и я смогли бы обмениваться опытом и литературой

----------


## PAN

> само предложение: создать тему в которой такие же как и я смогли бы обмениваться опытом и литературой


Ну дык создайте... :Meeting:  Это же форум, здесь саморегуляция... :Grin:

----------


## Элин

Здравствуйте, я зарегистрировалась на форуме получила на почту ссылку для активации аккаунта, прошла по ней, как требовалось, но меня не активировали и отказывают в доступе к материалам форума. Помогите, пожалуйста)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> получила на почту ссылку для активации аккаунта, прошла по ней, как требовалось, но меня не активировали и отказывают в доступе к материалам форума. Помогите, пожалуйста)


Елена, ты зарегистрирована с 22-го декабря того года и почти месяц на форуме  :Yes4: 
Иначе твоё сообщение читалось бы как *"гость"* его написал.
Далее, ты наверняка не в курсе некоторых правил нашего форума, а именно:




> отказывают в доступе к материалам форума.


Что бы *получить* доступ к некоторым темам и материалам, нужно пройти "испытательный" срок - *30 дней после регистрации и не менее ТРИДЦАТИ информативных сообщений (постов)*.
Эти два правила *необходимы* для доступа ко многим страницам нашего необъятного форума.
Скажем, почти месяц после регистрации у тебя прошёл, но от тебя нет ни какой активности в общении - нет пока что этих информативных сообщений  :Blink:  Их у тебя (включая этот вопрос) всего три...  :Tu: 
Вывод, уверен, напрашивается самим собой, что тебе нужно сделать в течении оставшихся испытательных двух-трёх дней после регистрации - АКТИВИЗИРОВАТЬСЯ в общении  :Yes4: 
Вот тебе ссылки на некоторые темы, в которых у тебя есть возможность проявить свой талант в общении:
Первым делом тебе сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672

Ссылка технического содержания http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137135  эта ссылка для новичков нашего форума;

А эти ссылки на темы, в которых у тебя наверняка будет доступ
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137165
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129448
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105406
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136173
Для начала, надеюсь, пока достаточно.
Общайся, задавай вопросы, отвечай (по возможности) на вопросы.
Будут возникать трудности - обращайся, всегда поможем!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Иначе твоё сообщение читалось бы как "гость" его написал.


Руслан, все правильно написал. Только вот гость сообщения вообще не может оставлять. да и про 30-30 я пишу в приветственном личном сообщении КАЖДОМУ зарегистрировавшемуся новичку.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Только вот гость сообщения вообще не может оставлять.


Буду знать)))))))))))))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Mazaykina*, не могу зайти на международный свадебный форум.......................
пароль скорее всего не срабатывает...............
перебрал разные..........
моя почта:
shumilovbryansk@mail.ru

----------


## Zauralochka

Уважаемые модераторы. Можно ли изменить мой ник на Zauralochka? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Уважаемые модераторы. Можно ли изменить мой ник на Zauralochka? Заранее благодарю.


Сделано.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

Обнаружила у себя в профиле новые данные: рефералы. Теперь на инку будет возможность приглашать друзей по реферальной ссылке? Эта функция заработала? Если да, то как ей правильно пользоваться?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Тест на внимательность


Лерочка, ну ты глазастаяяяя!!!
Да, я включила такую функцию, хочу кое-что попробовать.  :Grin:

----------


## Владимирская Екатерина

Доброе утро) что то я совсем запуталась, подскажите как установить собственную фотографию себе на аватарку, на своей странице??? у меня есть не доработанные идеи, как их можно выложить на обсуждение??? 
С уважением Екатерина)

----------


## Марина Миг

*Владимирская Екатерина*, Екатерина, вижу, с фото Вы уже разобрались ))) А свои наработки можно выложить сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288
А вообще, добро пожаловать в этот раздел http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276 Там все написано, а если чего не найдете - всему научат.

----------


## Владимирская Екатерина

Спасибо Мариночка) Рада знакомству)

----------


## Федор Белов

Уважаемая администрация форума! Научно-учебная группа Высшей школы экономики «Методология online-исследований в социальных проектах» проводит методический эксперимент, суть которого заключается в поиске труднодоступных групп респондентов. Мы просим вас помочь нам опросить различные категории музыкантов-педагогов (представленные на форуме), включив в информационную рассылку участникам форума приглашение принять участие в опросе. Дело в том, что по нашим сведениям, ваш форум - площадка, представляющая собой максимально представительный срез интересующего нас сообщества.  Надеемся на вашу помощь. Студент магистратуры факультета социологии НИУ ВШЭ Белов Фёдор.  fedorbelov@yandex.ru

PS. Я не могу прикреплять вложения, поэтому прошу сообщить мне адрес, на который я могу выслать текстовую версию анкеты (настоящая анкета будет электронной).

----------


## Mazaykina

> PS. Я не могу прикреплять вложения, поэтому прошу сообщить мне адрес, на который я могу выслать текстовую версию анкеты (настоящая анкета будет электронной).


Федор, есть очень хороший скрипт. Это анкеты в документах гугла. Находишь анкету, заполняешь ее вопросами и даешь ссылку всем, кому считаешь нужным. Они отвечают в онлайне, а все ответы приходят тебе в папку. Вот например, как *эта анкета*

----------


## Наташкин

Добрый вечер, Марина где можно побольше узнать о Промо -вебинаре, который у тебя состоится, 11 февраля... я вообще в этом полный ноль ничего не понимаю. У меня ноутбук, но нет веб камеры, я смогу как-то принять участие или просто послушать посмотреть? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Тест на внимательность
> Лерочка, ну ты глазастаяяяя!!!
> Да, я включила такую функцию, хочу кое-что попробовать.


Я сто лет не заходил в свой профиль))))))))
Хотя нескольких сюда пригласил)
А в свадебном форуме не все указывали меня кто приглашал их - так их там было бы больше)))))

----------


## Наташкин

> 11 февраля... я вообще в этом полный ноль ничего не понимаю. У меня ноутбук, но нет веб камеры, я смогу как-то принять участие или просто послушать посмотреть?


Вопрос снят, посмотрела, послушала, всё поняла, ничего в этом страшного нет, *Mazaykina*, достойный, интересный лектор, все понятно, доходчиво объясняет. Спасибо Марина!

----------


## Анна Седых

Марина, если я оплатила материал в течении какого времени он будет у меня???

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Дорогие модераторы... Прошу поменять мой ник на Лилия Sunny....Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Лилия Sunny


Ваааууууу)))))))))
Сравнивать с фирмой Sони не будут?)))))))))))

----------


## Лилия Sunny

> Ваааууууу)))))))))
> Сравнивать с фирмой Sони не будут?)))))))))))


чаще путают еще с одной fiestoй, которая имеет не шибко положительную репутациюздесь

----------


## Zажигалка

Мариночка, здравствуй! Подскажи, пожалуйста,  к кому можно обратиться за помощью, чтоб убрать баннер с компьютера? ( такая  компьютерная беда случилась у друзей) Где-то на форуме встречала - выкладывали коды ( ключи), но, увы, не запомнила где.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мариночка, здравствуй! Подскажи, пожалуйста, к кому можно обратиться за помощью, чтоб убрать баннер с компьютера?


По-моему, Ириша Ветерок где-то об этом рассказывала. Обратись к ней.

----------


## Диаша

Мариночка, здравствуйте! Я буквально вчера зарегистрировалась на форуме, и пока ощущаю себя полным "чайником")))))))))) :Blush2: . Поэтому у меня к вам вопрос, при регистрации мне на эл.почту пришло письмо с подтверждением регистрации + в этом письме прикреплены ссылки из Сокровищницы ИНКУ, как подарочек от вас. Но тут возникла проблема,.....у меня эти ссылки не открываются, а выходит окно, которое запрашивает авторизацию. Я ввожу все данные, но оно их сбрасывает и опять запрашивает авторизацию(((((((((((((((. Почему так происходит? Помогите пожалуйста! :Tu:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Почему так происходит?


Сбой системы... 
Отправила правильные ссылки в личку.

----------


## Марина Миг

Марина, я с просьбой: все-таки решилась поменять свой ник на Марина Миг, а то не все меня идентифицируют ))) Прошу помощи  :Tender:  заранее спасибо!

----------


## Марина Миг

> Марина, я с просьбой: все-таки решилась поменять свой ник на Марина Миг, а то не все меня идентифицируют ))) Прошу помощи  заранее спасибо!


Спасибо! так оперативно! Только увидев сегодня в чужой цитате "Марина Миг" поняла, что это про меня  :Taunt:

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

Уважаемые модераторы! Можно мне поменять мой ник на Татьяна или ТАТИАНА, как то по фамилии неловко. Спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Можно мне поменять мой ник на Татьяна или ТАТИАНА, как то по фамилии неловко


Татьяна, если вы хотите поменять ник- найдите такой. какого еще нет в списке регистрации. И первый вариант, и второй- есть уже.

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

> Татьяна, если вы хотите поменять ник- найдите такой. какого еще нет в списке регистрации. И первый вариант, и второй- есть уже.


Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно посмотреть список?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно посмотреть список?


Татьяна, список пользователей здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/memberlist.php

Чтобы легко найти этот список, нужно под шапкой форума в панеле нажать на слово "Сообщество" и в выпавшем окне выбрать последнюю строчку "Список пользователей". Наглядно это выглядит так:
[IMG]http://*********org/3285511m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

> Татьяна, список пользователей здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/memberlist.phpС


Спасибо, будет время, посмотрю, плохо, что не по алфавиту, долго искать придётся.

----------


## Анжелика.

Девочки, почта у всех не работает или только мне так "повезло"?  :No2:  Ещё минут 15 назад всё хорошо было, сейчас пытаюсь ответить на личное сообщение, а мне выдаёт ошибку и письмо не уходит.

----------


## Техподдержка

> плохо, что не по алфавиту


Имена пользователей отсортированы по алфавиту.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ещё минут 15 назад всё хорошо было, сейчас пытаюсь ответить на личное сообщение, а мне выдаёт ошибку и письмо не уходит.


Причина может быть в том, что у вас переполнен ящик личных сообщений. Почистите папку и все восстановится.

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

Прошу поменять Ник на ТАТЬ-ЯНА, ТATIANA M, ТА-НЮ-ША или ТАНЬ, на  что можно, согласна на любой. Выбирала старательно, вроде не встретила такого, но вдруг просмотрела, ведь их так много. Спасибо!

----------


## Анжелика.

> Причина может быть в том, что у вас переполнен ящик личных сообщений. Почистите папку и все восстановится.


Спасибо! Не знаю что оказалось причиной, ничего не делала, сегодня почта заработала! Извините за беспокойство.  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Курица

Мариночка, теперь и в личку не могу тебе написать-выбивает и пишет  ошибку 500.
Вот тут я сделала скрин страницы:http://files.mail.ru/808BF2FF2F24467BACCB415AA8EF5A7F 

Что мне делать? :Tu:

----------


## Я&нина

Извините, не могу писать нормальные комментарии, в смысле длинные, сразу выдает ошибку((((( картина та же что и у Курочки(((

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот тут я сделала скрин страницы


Тань, а сейчас как?

----------


## Курица

> Тань, а сейчас как?


Марина, сейчас ещё хуже: написать могу только через раз, и не во всех темах. Вернее-ни в одной из необходимых тем с утра написать не смогла, в личку ни тебе, ни Ире ВЕТЕР письма не ушли, в темке по вебинару не могла написать с 6 утра по Москве вчера до вечера...часов в 7 там одна строчка ушла, а следом пост с анализом д/з уже не отправился.
Вчера от горя ушла от компа в 10 часов(где и когда такое было???)
Сегодня с раннего утра по темам пробежалась-опять не отправляется и пишет Error 500, в личку Ветру -опять не отправляется.

Марин, я вчера вот какую ссылку надыбала про эту ошибку, но я же в этом как обычная курица(хоть и Курица)...http://wordpresso.org/tutorials/oshi...yaem-problemu/

----------


## Mazaykina

Танюш, Коля занимается этим вопросом. Ты опиши какие действия ты предпринимала. заходила ли с другого браузера, чистила ли куки. Можешь в скайпе написать.

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

> Татьяна, если вы хотите поменять ник- найдите такой. какого еще нет в списке регистрации. И первый вариант, и второй- есть уже.


Ура! Поменяли! [IMG]http://s20.******info/883e3b97a0b8ee2fe7d80eb19c110029.gif[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> Ура! Поменяли!


Ага... Была у Тани в нике фамилия на латинице, а стало - "Янка-вор"... :Grin:  
http://slovari.yandex.ru/~%D0%BA%D0%...0%D0%A2%D0%AC/

----------


## IIIRIIINA

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как вставить ноты в сообщение. Появляется окошко для ссылки, а где эту ссылку взять не знаю. Помогите разобраться.

----------


## Славина

> Появляется окошко для ссылки, а где эту ссылку взять не знаю. Помогите разобраться.


Нужно ноты сначала залить на файлообменник, а потом копировать эту ссылку и вставлять в сообщение.

----------


## svet-lana2011

Можно уточнить? была тема в изюминках мастеров от Натальи Постолатий. Теперь ее там не вижу,но когда прохожу по ее ссылке в подписи - я туда попадаю? в чем фишка?

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Уважаемая Марина! Добрый день! 
 Я - участник конкурса "IN-KU Amazing Dance - IV"
 Хочу заказать подтверждающий документ участника конкурса.
 Как это сделать? Все ссылки на заказ документов не рабочие. 
 Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## LorikM

Пожалуйста, удалите мое сообщение #957 в разделе "Мастерская звука Александра Зорина" (Музыкальный руководитель).Пожалуйста!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> удалите мое сообщение #957 в разделе "Мастерская звука Александра Зорина"


В будущем и ссылку на эту страницу скидывай - это ускорит "поиски" и темы и нужной страницы для модерации.

----------


## МаринаК

У меня такая же проблема,  куда-то я могу попасть, но в большем случае ни куда я не могу зайти, что делать? И я не знаю,что такое куши и куки и с чем их едят ((( Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Марина Миг

> У меня такая же проблема, куда-то я могу попасть, но в большем случае ни куда я не могу зайти, что делать?


Марина, теска, приветствую на форуме! Общайся, делись опытом, спрашивай совета, и когда у тебя наберется 30 сообщений, многие двери форума откроются для тебя! Для начала, заходи в этот раздел, здесь Танюша всех привечает, всем все доступно объясняет и под своим крылышком пригревает. 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276
А про куки вот здесь )))
https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...hrome&ie=UTF-8
Удачи!  :Yes4:

----------


## Ганина Галина

Помогите люди добрые! Беда! Не могу отправить сообщение в свою темку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137863 
Как не стараюсь - вылезает 500 Internal Server Error!!! Чего делать то??? Хочу домой!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Чего делать то??? Хочу домой!!!


В переводе как - *Внутренняя Ошибка Сервера!!!* Это могут и куки забили браузер и что угодно.
Но что бы знать наверняка - я всегда поступаю так - сначала стараюсь зайти с разных браузеров - если не получается, перезагрузи комп и повтори эту процедуру.
Вот если снова проблема - тогда к техническому админу.
Хотя, я вижу - ты уже в своей теме.

----------


## RJ Vanilla

Помогите, почему я не могу создавать тут темы??? И при каких условиях я это смогу сделать?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Помогите, почему я не могу создавать тут темы??? И при каких условиях я это смогу сделать?


Вика, есть ответ:




> приветствую на форуме! Общайся, делись опытом, спрашивай совета, и когда у тебя наберется 30 сообщений, многие двери форума откроются для тебя! Для начала, заходи в этот раздел, здесь Танюша всех привечает, всем все доступно объясняет и под своим крылышком пригревает.
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276


Немного поясню - этот форум даёт каждому, вновь пришедшему в огромную семью единомышленников, возможность "осмотреться", "себя показать", и для начала многие функции и темы закрыты - *но не на долго*:
всего лишь на 30 дней (со дня регистрации, то есть 20.07.2013 временной отрезок времени "испытательного срока" у тебя заканчивается), и общаясь с форумчанами, легко сможешь написать более 30-ти сообщений (это так же важный момент для "испытательного срока").
А мы тебе подскажем темы, которые тебе будут интересны для общения, для ознакомления и т. д. Главное - не теряйся))))))

----------


## RJ Vanilla

Спасибо))) У меня есть конкретная цель и конкретная тема, просто я обыскалась в правилах, хотела найти этот пункт. Месяц испытательного срока, ок. Буду ждать)

----------


## RJ Vanilla

> Помогите люди добрые! Беда! Не могу отправить сообщение в свою темку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137863 
> Как не стараюсь - вылезает 500 Internal Server Error!!! Чего делать то??? Хочу домой!!!


Судя по всему меня постигла та же беда, когда я решила набрать 30  сообщений не пустышек, а поделиться материалами)))) Наверно не судьба)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Месяц испытательного срока, ок. Буду ждать)


Терпение и общение))))))





> У меня есть конкретная цель и конкретная тема,


Будем ждать)





> когда я решила набрать 30 сообщений не пустышек, а поделиться материалами)))) Наверно не судьба)


Иногда (редко) бывают сбои в работе форума. Так, что - в путь, пиши и не бойся))))))

----------


## RJ Vanilla

Тему мне открыли)))   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137897

Теперь другая беда- я не могу делиться своими наработками ни в других темах. ни в моей, выдает ошибку 500, о которой писали выше.  Могу только оставлять короткие сообщения. Я вчера чистила куки, кеш, что я только не чистила, заходила  с разных браузеров, пока безрезультатно)))  Пока не знаю, что и придумать, но прорвемся, буду ждать теперь наладки технической стороны форума. Спасибо за поддержку)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> буду ждать теперь наладки технической стороны форума.


Мда...... бывает и такое, но очень редко, надеюсь скоро всё пройдёт)))))))))

----------


## Техподдержка

> Я вчера чистила куки, кеш...


Вы уверены, что выполнили это правильно? Попробуйте ещё раз, внимательно. Если не поможет - сделайте скриншот со страницы с 500-ой ошибкой.

----------


## Курица

> сделайте *скриншот со страницы с 500-ой ошибкой*.


*Техподдержка*, к сожалению, второй день часто экран выглядит -вот так: 
http://files.mail.ru/2C2250EA82664C7EBD7240771B587DD9 
(я на Вордовский лист поставила фото экрана-по другому не умею(
не во всех темах, правда, и в личку не каждому, но очень часто. И не у меня одной-у многих моих Друзей по Форуму... :Tu:  :Meeting:

----------


## Техподдержка

*RJ Vanilla*, 
*Курица*, 

Проверьте ещё раз, сейчас должно быть в порядке.

----------


## Курица

> сейчас должно быть в порядке.


 :Yahoo:  ура, это так!

----------


## RJ Vanilla

Да, спасибо, все окейно))))

----------


## Любящая

Здравствуйте! я относительно новенькая, возможно, вопрос не сюда, но куда пока не знаю. Марина, я оплатила Яне Губановой за элемент "Семейный альбом", но она сейчас в Испании и не может дать ссылку, рекомендовала обратиться к Вам. Моя почта nrezenova@rambler.ru  Спасибо.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Любящая*
да , все верно. Ссылку я отправила.

----------


## Марина Миг

Перестали приходить оповещения о новых сообщениях на почту. В кабинете все отображается, на почте - пустота. куки и иже с ними чистила, что еще попробовать сделать? Помогите, пожалуйста! Облегчите жизнь )))

----------


## Техподдержка

*Марина Миг*, В папке "Спам" ничего нет?

----------


## Марина Миг

> *Марина Миг*, В папке "Спам" ничего нет?


А вот там-то я и не посмотрела... Именно там все и лежит! Миллион раз прошу прощения за беспокойство! Странно только, почему мэил вдруг оповещения с форума за спам принял.
СПАСИБО, что послали куда надо )))

----------


## Техподдержка

*Марина Миг*, Пробуйте отмечать сообщения с форума как НЕ спам, тогда они не должны будут попадать в спам.

----------


## Марина Миг

> *Марина Миг*, Пробуйте отмечать сообщения с форума как НЕ спам, тогда они не должны будут попадать в спам.


Так и сделала, спасибо. С утра опять пустота была, во всех папках, а в 14:26 свалилась гора писем с форума в папку входящие ))) Надеюсь, все будет в порядке теперь. Спасибо еще раз!

----------


## Елена Галкова

Меня недавно восстановили здесь, ввела присланный пароль. Хотела бы его  изменить и... не могу найти. Весь профиль, весь кабинет излазила - не вижу как меняется. Имя тоже хотелось бы поменять

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ввела присланный пароль. Хотела бы его изменить и... не могу найти.


В верху есть такая таблица:

[IMG]http://*********su/3113906.jpg[/IMG]

А в ней значок *Кабинет* - нажимай на него.

Далее, с лева будет такая колонка: 

[IMG]http://*********su/3119026.jpg[/IMG]

Будет графа - *Смена емейла и пароля* - жми её.
Далее, думаю разберёшься)))))






> Имя тоже хотелось бы поменять


А вот это могут сделать только модераторы.
Сначала *выбери то имя*, которое хотела бы себе взять, *убедись, что на форуме нет такого пользователя с таким именем*, а потом, прямо в этой теме напиши, мол, уважаемые модераторы, пожалуйста, прошу вас сменить моё имя с *Елены Галковой* на *такое то....*

----------


## Mazaykina

Руслан, спасибо большое, что объясняешь все подробно. Увы, у меня не хватает времени.
Единственное, изменить ник может только администратор, т.е. я. Эту информацию уже дала Елене, пусть думает.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Увы, у меня не хватает времени.


На то мы и есть, что бы по возможности вовремя подробно всем объяснять, пока модераторы заняты. (ведь сам же, когда то, ни чего не знал - и мне всё по полочкам разъясняли - теперь то же и я делаю с огромным удовольствием).





> изменить ник может только администратор, т.е. я.


Буду иметь ввиду)))))))))

----------


## Иринкааа62

Здравствуйте!
Скажите пожалуйста, почему не сохраняется ввод пароля и логина? Ввожу , благодарят за вход, но при переходе на другую страницу опять выкидывает. Что случилось? Или я чем-то провинилась?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Скажите пожалуйста, почему не сохраняется ввод пароля и логина? Ввожу , благодарят за вход, но при переходе на другую страницу опять выкидывает. Что случилось? Или я чем-то провинилась?


*Иринкааа62*, вряд ли Вы чем-то провинились! Здесь не таким способом наказывают! Сначала обычно предупреждение получают, а потом отправляют в БАНьку отмыться!  :Ok:  Но по Вам видно, что Вы девочка хорошая, послушная и даже на рояльке играете!  :Tender:   Вас пороть точно не за что!  :Taunt: 


Скорее всего, *у Вас не поставлена галочка в клетке "запомнить", когда вводите данные.* Посмотрите на скриншоты, я отметила красной "птичкой" эти клетки:

[IMG]http://*********net/3882630m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3883654m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ritulya993

Уважаемые мастера! Уважаемая администрация, после регистрации захожу на форум с одного компа, а хотелось бы  с разных, когда не дома. Я не запомнила свой пароль!!! Что делать? Вы можете отправить мне на мэйл этот пароль или мне лучше поменять его? Как это сделать я имею представление, спасибо Руслану!



> Будет графа - Смена емейла и пароля - жми её.
> Далее, думаю разберёшься)))))


Только ужасно боюсь, а вдруг не смогу войти на форум, это смерти подобно. Мой адрес: margarita-igrit@mail.ru
Благодарю за внимание и понимание

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Только ужасно боюсь, а вдруг не смогу войти на форум


Привет, Маргарита (мы с тобой земляки - родом с Иркутска).

А что бы не потеряться - всё просто:
В в любом поисковике набираешь *ИН-КУ*, далее вверху, где обычно вводим логин и пароль - *вход* нажимаешь, далее появиться другая страница, где можешь найти пункт "забыли пароль" - и введя свой электроный адрес, тебе по нему придёт новый пароль (логин надеюсь помнишь).

Но у меня есть спец флешка, на которой находиться в ворде все логины и пароли и ссылки на те или иные сайты, она у меня всегда с собой, и если на работе - захожу куда нужно без проблем.

----------


## Ritulya993

> Но у меня есть спец флешка, на которой находиться в ворде все логины и пароли


Руслан, благодарю за совет. Так и сделаю. У меня тоже есть файл в ворде с паролями и т.п.,  да только с нашим Ин-Ку, в свое время, я, извините, тупанула. С кем не бывает))) А теперь, как выяснилось, я не хочу расставаться с форумом даже вне дома. Всем удачи!!!

----------


## Рида

Помогите коллеге. копирую просьбу
.Марина,добрый день! Я сегодня к вам обращалась в контакте. У меня потерялся логин и пароль к форуму. Был раньше FIESTA--- и пароль 220585. Сейчас не могу зайти с этих данных. На форуме мой ник Лилия Sunny. Я не помню на какой ящик регистрировалась,это было ооочень давно, но сейчас моя почта fiesta-oren@yandex.ru. Помогите восстановить данные. ООООчень нужно. Завтра мероприятие, и мне срочно нужно зайти...

----------


## Марина Миг

*Рида*, я посамовольничала и зашла с ника Лилия Sunny с этим (220585) паролем - все получилось. Пусть только пароль поменяет теперь )))

----------


## ЯМир

Добрый день! Забыла пароль (всегда был сохранен в браузере. Переустановили Windows, пароль не сохранился). Имя было "Надувательница", запросила новый пароль, пришло имя "Ямир" и пароль. Теперь все доступы в темы заблокированы. Подскажите, как восстановить доступ? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Забыла пароль (всегда был сохранен в браузере. Переустановили Windows, пароль не сохранился). Имя было "Надувательница", запросила новый пароль, пришло имя "Ямир" и пароль. Теперь все доступы в темы заблокированы. Подскажите, как восстановить доступ?


Здравствуйте, Ольга. Последняя активность под ником *Надувательница* была 15.10.2013 г. в 19:35.
  Регистрация 23.05.2009. Последнее сообщение - 04.07.2011. Давненько, однако... :Meeting: 

Конечно, нужно объединять! Но дело в том, что и под прежним ником у Вас особого доступа тоже никуда не было, потому что стоял статус Новичок (27 сообщений).


Теперь Ваши действия таковы:
- выбираете, под каким ником Вы хотите быть на форуме;

- пишите администратору Марине Зайкиной личное сообщение и просите объединить два аккаунта в один (и называете - какой);
(Но быстро результатов не ждите, Марина сейчас уехала в командировку.)

- и как можно больше общаетесь на форуме, активно вливаясь в нашу дружную семью. :Yes4:  Всё-таки, это ФОРУМ, а не сайт для молчаливого пребывания на нём.

Удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## шееп

Зарегистрирована  с  2010 года, но до сих пор не имею доступа к страничке  танцы  в  детском  саду. Почему?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Зарегистрирована с 2010 года, но до сих пор не имею доступа к страничке танцы в детском саду. Почему?


потому что надо иметь 30 сообщений для получения доступа к некоторым темам.

----------


## BESElka

Марина Админовна, хочу поменять свой НИК. Давно, когда регистрировалась, написала вместо логина первую часть от электронки, совершенно не задумываясь, что меня ведь так и станут называть..)))Если это возможно, то поменяйте, пожалуйста* EVB_lenok* на *BESElka*..  Спасибо! :Yes4:

----------


## Капитан Флинт

Почему после истечения дискриминационно-вводного срока в 30 суток в разделе "Детские праздники" остаются две недоступных темы? Какую блондинку считать не научили?

----------


## Марина Миг

> Какую блондинку считать не научили?


*Капитан Флинт*, зачем так грубо? некоторые разделы и темы на форуме открываются для пользователей, у которых есть 100 сообщений и не менее 100 дней регистрации.

----------


## Курица

> Какую блондинку считать не научили?


*Капитан Флинт*, на Форуме нет одушевлённых блондинок, есть программа. Та, что АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ переводит пользователя из одного уровня на следующий.
И если всё же не все темки Вам пока открыты, то причина не в женщине( :Oj: О, как я Вас понимаю!!!Вы по мужски думали, что "шерше ля фамм" :Grin: ), а всё довольно прозаичнее, вероятнее всего, дело в том, о чём написала Маринка:



> некоторые разделы и темы на форуме открываются для пользователей, у которых есть 100 сообщений и не менее 100 дней регистрации.


 :Meeting:  так что матриархат продолжает рулить, увы :Victory:

----------


## Mazaykina

> поменяйте, пожалуйста EVB_lenok на BESElka.


Готово!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Почему после истечения дискриминационно-вводного срока в 30 суток в разделе "Детские праздники" остаются две недоступных темы? Какую блондинку считать не научили?


Хоть и немного некорректное высказывание, я сделала в виде иключения доступ в закрытые  разделы. Надеюсь, что не пожалею.. :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Хоть и *немного некорректное* высказывание


 :Grin: МариН,он, *Капитан Флинт*,  "старый солдат, не знающий слов любви" :Grin:  :Tender:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Какую блондинку считать не научили?


Ув. *Капитан Флинт*, Вы уж поосторожнее с высказываниями, пожалуйста! А то, как соберутся все блондинки (и не только) форума и устроят Вам... ой, даже не буду говорить - что!  :Grin: 




> "старый солдат, не знающий слов любви"


 :Taunt:  Таня, ты меня уронилааа!!!!  :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********net/3939572.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## BESElka

> Готово!


Спасибо, Мариночка!!!

----------


## PAN

> я сделала в виде исключения доступ


Пришла блондинка и открыла пирату доступ...))) Таня, а ты говоришь



> на Форуме нет одушевлённых блондинок, есть программа


Все у нас есть... :Grin: 




> Надеюсь, что не пожалею..


Я тоже... Но одним глазом присматривать буду...

----------


## Ritulya993

Уважаемые мастера, ткните носиком, подскажите как сделать ссылку на мое сообщение в другой теме? Не копировать же... Срооочнооо, плисс! Благодарю за внимание

----------


## Славина

> Уважаемые мастера, ткните носиком, подскажите как сделать ссылку на мое сообщение в другой теме? Не копировать же... Срооочнооо, плисс! Благодарю за внимание



*Ritulya993*, берёшь и нажимаешь на номер своего сообщения в теме, откроется именно твоё сообщение, копируешь вверху адрес ссылки, затем идёшь куда тебе надо, пишешь в той теме своё сообщение, в сообщения вверху есть окошечки, ищешь такую голубую улиточку, она 10-я с конца по счёту, нажимаешь на неё выскакивает окошко, в которое ты вставляешь адрес своей ссылки, затем нажимаешь *ок* и всё, готово. Удачи!

----------


## Марина Миг

> Уважаемые мастера, ткните носиком, подскажите как сделать ссылку на мое сообщение в другой теме? Не копировать же... Срооочнооо, плисс! Благодарю за внимание


Рита, над твоим сообщением есть синяя полоса, справа на ней - номер поста - твоего сообщения. Нажимай на него, страница обновится. И ты копируешь ссылку из адресной строки. Потом вставляешь ее в новое сообщение в другой теме (или там, где тебе надо), после чего щелкни на энтер или пробел, чтобы ссылка стала активной. И вуа ля, щелкнув по этой ссылке, человек попадет прямо к твоему сообщению   :Yes4: 


Пока я писала - Иринка уже ответила )))

----------


## Юляша Пензючка

*Mazaykina*, Марина, доброго времени суток! Можно мне тоже ник поменять? Сейчас я juliya7877, хочу измениться на Юляша Пензючка.

----------


## Капитан Флинт

Это ж надо! Разок ругнулся - а в ответ столько женского внимания, сколько за предыдущие 30 с лишним дней не было!
Теперь по теме. Информацию о 100-дневном запрете на посещение обсуждаемых тем *не нашел.* (потому и возмутился). Где она размещена - во избежание дальнейших возможных недоразумений? Допускаю, что не там искал - до конца в форуме все еще не сориентировался.
Кстати, сверхпопулярное обращение "девочки" я воспринял так же, как дамы - "блондинку". Так что по Св. Писанию получилось: "Какою мерою мерите..."
*Курица*, я все-таки не совсем солдат, а старшина первой статьи запаса ВМФ СССР. Правда, после 91 года отечественные бумагоеды всю документацию наших КПС где-то похоронили. Не иначе, в кризис сгрызли...

----------


## Марина Миг

> Информацию о 100-дневном запрете на посещение обсуждаемых тем не нашел


Если я не ошибаюсь, все это написано в письме, которое приходит на почту при регистрации на форуме. А еще есть темы, где порог для входа - 500 сообщений и год на форуме, это я так, на всякий случай сообщила  :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> Курица, *я все-таки не совсем солдат*, а старшина первой статьи запаса ВМФ СССР.


 приняла к сведению,капитан, что вы не солдат, а старшина со всеми регалиями!
(тут смайлик"отдаю честь" :Grin:  - хотя опять боюсь быть понятой буквально :Yahoo: )

----------


## Капитан Флинт

Согласно Строевому Уставу - отдаю честь в ответ.

(если кто-то не так понял, то нам как-то по барабану...)

----------


## lapulia

Доброго времени суток. Мы планируем совместный проект с профессионалами в нашем бизнесе на Украине. Проект включает в себя организацию и проведение  выездных регистраций и небольших свадебных каникул на морском побережье. В какой рубрике можно разместить предложение по сотрудничеству??? С нетерпением жду ответа.

----------


## Jack02

Дорогие "начальники" и "начальницы" нашего форума, подскажите ещё раз, как загружать фотографии, видео в сообщения или "ткните носом" где это есть?

----------


## Травка

> С нетерпением жду ответа.


Кто знает ответ - скажите, ну почему у меня так цитируется? И это заразно....не только у меня такая цитирка стала неправильная. В какой консерватории и что нужно подправить?

----------


## PAN

> Кто знает ответ - скажите, ну почему у меня так цитируется? И это заразно....не только у меня такая цитирка стала неправильная. В какой консерватории и что нужно подправить?


Не переживайте... Да, действительно не только у вас... Техслужба будет извещена...
Если очень нужно, чтобы указывалось - чья цитата - используйте опцию "Ответить с цитированием"

----------


## Травка

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Травка

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Вот так получается...Не то, чтобы я сильно переживаю, но неудобно как-то.

----------


## PAN

> Вот так получается...Не то, чтобы я сильно переживаю, но неудобно как-то.


К сожалению пока так...

Попробуйте зайти с другого браузера, некоторым помогает

----------


## Mazaykina

> Техслужба будет извещена...


Проба

----------


## Mazaykina

Действительно, цитирование получается безымянное. Сообщу об этом техническому администратору.

----------


## Марина Миг

> Действительно, цитирование получается безымянное. Сообщу об этом техническому администратору.


и у меня также, к сожалению ((( Неудобно, особенно когда многих цитируешь
Жду с нетерпением, когда все наладится!
А пока - "ответить с цитированием" и вырезать-вставить )))

----------


## PAN

Налаживаемся...




> Тем, у кого проблемы остались, нужно принудительно обновить страницу форума через CTRL+F5 или очистить кеш браузера, если первое не помогло.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Налаживаемся...


Вот и наладилось все, СПАСИБО Николаю.  :Ok:

----------


## Марина Миг

> Вот и наладилось все, СПАСИБО Николаю.


Большое спасибо Николаю!  :Ok:  Снова красотааааа!!!

----------


## Inna72

Мариночка, привет. я вернулась на форум, а пароль не помню. пришлось новую регистрацию делать. можно мне как-то возобновить старый ник, а этот удалить? http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2815129

inna-mihajlovna@mail.ru

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4027215

----------


## Фирсова Людмила

Уважаемые модераторы! А можно мне сменить ник с Фирсовой Людмилы на ОТЛИЧНИЦУ?

----------


## palyav

я слышал что мастера с ин-ку  бывают в НИЖНЕМ НОВГОРОДЕ, если да то когда и где?спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> я слышал что мастера с ин-ку  бывают в НИЖНЕМ НОВГОРОДЕ, если да то когда и где?


Ответила на Ваш вопрос в личном сообщении ("послала", где об этом пишут))) :Aga:

----------


## Алёна Майская

Хотелось бы сменить НИК,подскажите пожалуйста,как это сделать?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Хотелось бы сменить НИК,подскажите пожалуйста,как это сделать?


Алёна, подсказываю Вам, как сменить ник:

1. Придумать новый ник.

2. Посмотреть в списке пользователей, нет ли такого же ника у нас на форуме (для этого можно свой придуманный ник занести в "поиск пользователей", он покажет):
http://forum.in-ku.com/memberlist.php

3. Обратиться к администратору Марине Зайкиной (Mazaykina) с просьбой сменить ник. Можно прямо здесь в теме, а можно в личном сообщении. Удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## Алёна Майская

[QUOTE=Светлана Анисимова;4816966]
Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Дафна&Жозефина

Не смогла найти подходящую тему,пожтому пишу сюда...Добрый вечер!я столкнулась  с такой ситуацией, что очень хочу помочь детям(мольбы о помощи,которых поступают постоянно).Конечно, много афер и мошенничества на этом организовано,но и реальные истории встречаются.может нам организовать на форуме этакий благотворительный фонд ?Мы-ведущие люди отзывчивые!я уверена,что мы сможем спасти не одну жизнь!Например,девочка Даша Чибисова,6мес.осталось 5дней,ей нужна пересадка печени.Я лично позвонила в клинику им.Шумакова,всю предоплату от невест уже перевела,но пока сумма остается большой(((( 
Группа помощи: http://vk.com/clubgiveachancetolive
Прошу отнестись с пониманием!

----------


## Zажигалка

Не знаю там ли пишу о своей проблеме.. Но может наши компьютерные знатоки помогут.. Скайп не подключается к интернету! Интернет работает, все как обычно.. Даже страница входа на скайп не появляется (где пишется логин и пароль) Выходит просто голубенькое окно и вверху надпись skype.   в чем причина может быть?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Выходит просто голубенькое окно и вверху надпись skype. в чем причина может быть?


Попробуй его удалить и заново установить.

----------


## Zажигалка

Спасибо, Руслан, я  так и поступила...

----------


## Lotos3

Добрый вечер всем!  Хочу задать вопрос, может не в тему, но надеюсь кто то ответит. Имею богатый опыт работы с детьми (праздники, театр и т.д.) и хотела бы свою страничку (или мастерскую) на форуме. Что для этого нужно? Буду рада ответам.

----------


## Курица

> Имею богатый опыт работы с детьми (праздники, театр и т.д.) и хотела бы свою страничку (или мастерскую) на форуме. Что для этого нужно? Буду рада ответам.


*Lotos3*, есть такая возможность :Aga: !
Вот, посмотрите, что пишет Марина Админовна в анонсе:
*Форум: Творческие мастерские*
*Любой* из вновь прибывших пользователей, кто считает, что ему есть чем поделиться, кто хочет быть не только читателем, но и писателем, может здесь открыть свою тему.
Вот адрес
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=438 
Найди наверху слова *+Новая тема*, жми на неё, и пиши как бы ПОСТ. Верхняя фраза этого поста и будет заголовком темы.
Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## Lotos3

> *Lotos3*, есть такая возможность!
> Вот, посмотрите, что пишет Марина Админовна в анонсе:
> *Форум: Творческие мастерские*
> *Любой* из вновь прибывших пользователей, кто считает, что ему есть чем поделиться, кто хочет быть не только читателем, но и писателем, может здесь открыть свою тему.
> Вот адрес
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=438 
> Найди наверху слова *+Новая тема*, жми на неё, и пиши как бы ПОСТ. Верхняя фраза этого поста и будет заголовком темы.
> Удачи!


Ой, спасибочки! Побегу оформлять!!!!!!

----------


## Таня_Одесса

Столкнулась с такой проблемой.  Если захожу на сайт  под своим именем, то мне страницы сайта не открываются. Захожу без регистрации - пожалуйста, пользуйся. Может мой аккаунт заблокирован? Или я что-то не так делаю... Активацию аккаунта в самом начале проводила, по ссылке переходила))) В самом начале еще могла заходить на некоторые страницы форума, хотела написать хотя бы спасибо, но тоже появлялась надпись как на первом скрине
  

Сегодня на почту пришло письмо от  <admin@in-ku.com>:
 Поделитесь этим роликом с друзьями https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lTfP447cdA 
пункт 2. Разместите ссылку на это видео в соц. сетях https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lTfP447cdA
перехожу по ссылке - видео  удалено

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Если захожу на сайт под своим именем, то мне страницы сайта не открываются. Захожу без регистрации - пожалуйста, пользуйся.


Попробуй зайти с другого браузера.

----------


## Марина Миг

> Сегодня на почту пришло письмо от <admin@in-ku.com>:
> Поделитесь этим роликом с друзьями https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lTfP447cdA* 
> пункт 2. Разместите ссылку на это видео в соц. сетях https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lTfP447cdA
> перехожу по ссылке - видео удалено


так, к сожалению, у всех было - неверная ссылка.
Вот оно - видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYujjW-VjOA

У меня тоже *вопрос к техподдержке*: вчера не приходили уведомления о новых сообщениях на почту - спам пустой. А утром свалилось все за вчерашний день. И вновь тишина. В кабинете смотрю - новые сообщения есть, а почта молчит  :Tu:

----------


## Mazaykina

> так, к сожалению, у всех было - неверная ссылка.
> Вот оно - видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYujjW-VjOA SaveFrom.net


Да, я стратила, не проверила ссылку. И поэтому отправила вслед 2-е письмо с уже правильной.



> вчера не приходили уведомления о новых сообщениях на почту - спам пустой.


Вчера и сегодня идет рассылка новостей, она длится около суток, поэтому уведомления и задержались. 
Когда все закончится, все уведомления возобновятся.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Если захожу на сайт под своим именем, то мне страницы сайта не открываются. Захожу без регистрации - пожалуйста, пользуйся.


Таня, да, тут была ошибка. Сейчас исправлена. Чтобы читать этот раздел, нужно иметь 5 сообщений.
И еще, судя по вашему скриншоту- вы открываете форум в експлоере, все сообщения отцентрованы, это не удобно. Перейдите на мозилу или хром, поверьте, эти браузеры вас приятно удивят.

----------


## Марина Миг

> Вчера и сегодня идет рассылка новостей, она длится около суток, поэтому уведомления и задержались. 
> Когда все закончится, все уведомления возобновятся.


Все поняла, панику откладываю, спасибо!  :Smile3:

----------


## вера денисенко

*Mazaykina*, у меня в последнее время стал антивирусник блокировать сайт....пишет что обнаружена вредоносная программа....потом проходит время захожу снова на сайт -пропускает.....с чем связано это не пойму?

----------


## PAN

> у меня в последнее время стал антивирусник блокировать сайт


Вера, уточни - какой антивирусник и что конкретно пишет...

----------


## вера денисенко

> какой антивирусник и что конкретно пишет...


антивирус ник Авас.. как захожу на сайт...издаётся звук и всплывает красное окно на котом написано что есть вирус....

----------


## Марина Миг

> антивирус ник Авас.. как захожу на сайт...издаётся звук и всплывает красное окно на котом написано что есть вирус....


у меня тоже иногда так бывает. Думается мне, это антивирус так реагирует на рекламу, не нравится ему что-то

А у меня все еще не приходят оповещения на почту  :Tu:  Спам пуст...Это все еще связано с рассылкой? или это моя личная засада?

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

Здравствуйте) У меня 5-й день не приходят уведомления на подписанные темы((( Это только у меня?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> У меня 5-й день не приходят уведомления на подписанные темы((( Это только у меня?


Причины могут быть разными, может это и технический сбой, а может "недоразумение" твоего браузера или антивирусной программы, всякое может быть, но начни с себя - загляни в почтовый ящик и просмотри "корзину" или "спам" - если уведомления там - отметь, их что это не спам ит.д.
Вот если и там нет ни каких уведомлений - тогда повтори свой вопрос тут.

----------


## Курица

> У меня 5-й день не приходят уведомления на подписанные темы((( Это только у меня?


у меня тоже нет уведомлений. Обычно 1 раз в неделю-по понедельникам...этот понедельник мне ни одного сообщения с Ин-Ку не принёс :Tu:  :Meeting:

----------


## вера денисенко

> этот понедельник мне ни одного сообщения с Ин-Ку не принёс


мне тоже ничего не было....

----------


## Техподдержка

> издаётся звук и всплывает красное окно на котом написано что есть вирус....


В этом красном окне должны быть подробности о том, где именно вирус и какой вирус. Попробуйте сделать скриншот этого окна.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> у меня тоже нет уведомлений.


У меня в настройках подписка на моментальные уведомления ... 3-е сутки (или даже больше) никаких уведомлений... Входишь и с удивлением видишь кучу личных сообщений, а писем - ни одного )))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Попробуйте сделать скриншот этого окна.


знать бы что это такое?

----------


## Марина Миг

> знать бы что это такое?


Вера, это "фотография" твоего рабочего стола. То есть когда вылезает окно антивируса, жми на кнопочку "Prtsc" - она где-то на верху клавиатуры )))
 
потом идешь в любую папку, где есть картинки, открываешь любую картинку и рядом с открывшейся картинкой нажимаешь на правую кнопку мыши, выбираешь "вставить". И принтскрин сохраняется в эту папку. Обычно под именем "Новое изображение" или как-то так. И вот его уже выложи в теме, чтобы техадминистратор увидел, что и как у тебя.

----------


## PAN

> или как-то так


А если совсем не получится - можно действовать древним способом Вити ДДаана...))) Просто взять фотоаппарат и сфоткать экран...))) крупно... А потом фотку показать здесь техадмину... :Yes4:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А у меня все еще не приходят оповещения на почту.  Спам пуст...





> У меня 5-й день не приходят уведомления на подписанные темы((( Это только у меня?





> у меня тоже нет уведомлений.





> мне тоже ничего не было....





> У меня в настройках подписка на моментальные уведомления ... 3-е сутки (или даже больше) никаких уведомлений... Входишь и с удивлением видишь кучу личных сообщений, а писем - ни одного )))


И у меня не приходят оповещения, уже несколько дней, ни на подписные темы, ни на личные сообщения. В папке Спам тоже ничего нет.  Зашла сейчас на форум - личка трещит по швам!  :Vah:  Простите, люди добрые, кому не ответила сразу...  :Blush2: 

Помнится, однажды уже было такое на форуме, что уведомления не приходили. Кажется, в прошлом году. Потом исправили. Бум ждать, когда Чип и Дейл придут на помощь!  :Grin:

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

Люди, подскажите пожалуйста на Интер-Свадьбе нужно вновь регистрироваться, не пойму? По здешнему нику и паролю не могу зайти туда...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Люди, подскажите пожалуйста на Интер-Свадьбе нужно вновь регистрироваться, не пойму? По здешнему нику и паролю не могу зайти туда...


Юлечка, да, нужно заново регистрироваться. Можно под тем же ником, что и здесь, а можно под новым.

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

*nezabudka-8s*,  благодарю  :Tender:

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> подсказываю Вам, как сменить ник:
> 
> 1. Придумать новый ник.
> 
> 2. Посмотреть в списке пользователей, нет ли такого же ника у нас на форуме (для этого можно свой придуманный ник занести в "поиск пользователей", он покажет):
> http://forum.in-ku.com/memberlist.php
> 
> 3. Обратиться к администратору Марине Зайкиной (Mazaykina) с просьбой сменить ник. Можно прямо здесь в теме, а можно в личном сообщении. Удачи!


Третий пункт не удался((( написала еще 6 мая...а ответа так и нет(((

----------


## Марина Миг

> Третий пункт не удался((( написала еще 6 мая...а ответа так и нет(((


Аня, у Марины оооочень много дел! Продублируй в теме просьбу, как только появится минутка, она тебе поможет, обязательно!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Третий пункт не удался((( написала еще 6 мая...а ответа так и нет(((


Удивительно... ник я тебе, Аня сменила сразу, как получила письмо в личку, а вот на второй вопрос, да, мне нужно было время, чтобы ответить.

----------


## ya-annushka

Добрый день! Мариночка, помогите, пожалуйста! Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли где-нибудь, как-нибудь восстановить (посмотреть) пароль и логин под которым я зарегистрировалась на Вашем форуме? Купили новый компьютер, но с него не получается войти на форум (где-то допускаю ошибку при вводе пароля или логина.... уже много вариантов перепробовала, но безрезультатно :(

----------


## Марина Миг

*ya-annushka*, для начала попробуйте посмотреть в тех темах, где Вы раньше писали сообщения, может быть, найдете свои, таким образом точно узнаете Ваш прошлый ник. Тогда будет уже проще с паролем  :Yes4:  А сейчас получается Марине надо искать то, не знаю что  :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> ya-annushka, для начала попробуйте


Марин, думаю, что Ане просто выдает ошибку ввода логина и пароля...
При этом логин - он же ник, нам известен, это *ya-annushka*... Значит забыла или неправильно вводит пароль... :Meeting: 
Остается  поождать, когда придет Мазайкина и направит пользователю новый временный пароль на почтовый адрес, указанный пользователем *ya-annushka* при регистрации на форуме... :Yes4:

----------


## Mazaykina

> как-нибудь восстановить (посмотреть) пароль и логин под которым я зарегистрировалась


Пароль я смогу поменять

----------


## ya-annushka

> Пароль я смогу поменять


Мариночка, большое спасибо! просьбу свою снимаю... методом проб и ошибок восстановила свой пароль )))

----------


## Алешина Елена

Здравствуйте, пишу, возможно, не совсем в теме? У меня вопрос не по форуму. 
У меня проблема - не могу загрузить фото ни на один файлообменник (пробовала с разных браузеров), бьюсь сама пока , без вызова специалиста.
Кэш чистила, плагины смотрела, обновляла. Узнала МНОГО интересного и ранее мне неведомого.
Но "воз и ныне там". 
*Дорогие мои! Всегда-всегда находила на этом форуме поддержку и ответы на трудные для меня вопросы!
Очень надеюсь, что и в этот раз помощь будет!
Дайте, пожалуйста, дельный совет или ссылку, где можно почитать.*

----------


## Марина Миг

*Селюня*, Лен, попробуй *CCleaner* почистить временные файлы. Попробуй отключить антивирус перед загрузкой, он может блокировать, только тогда не на радикал загружай - очень он опасный. А диск С у тебя не забит? Еще в этом может быть засада.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Марина, попробую, спасибо!
Диск С не забит, а на радикал я никогда не загружаю.

----------


## Курица

Спасибо за восстановление работы Форума!
Низкий поклон тех.поддержке-мы без ВАС не можем жить!!!
Но-возможно, это важно- *с полчаса назад перестала работать функция отправки написанного через личку*- пишут ERROR 500 :Meeting:  :Tu:

----------


## Olgazve

*Mazaykina*, 

Марина, у меня проблема Пришло сообщение от Мани, причем в грубой форме что от меня  ей что-то поступает Я даже не поняла  Я ей ничего не посылала  На форуме не была давно Помогите разобраться

----------


## Mazaykina

> Помогите разобраться


Постараюсь, если Маня сейчас не в отъезде.

----------


## на.та.ли.

как исправить ошибку в сообщении которое уже отправила.

----------


## PAN

> как исправить ошибку в сообщении которое уже отправила.


В течение определенного небольшого  времени можете отредактировать сами (кнопка "Редактировать" будет доступна под вашим сообщением), а по истечении этого времени - обращайтесь в личку к модератору раздела, при его молчании - к администратору ресурса или ко мне, что быстрее и правильнее...

Что там у вас послучалось, напишите - я исправлю...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> как исправить ошибку в сообщении которое уже отправила.


Ответ здесь: 


> В течение определенного небольшого времени можете отредактировать сами


Паша, всё правильно. Уточняю -  в течение *30 минут* с момента опубликования сообщения.  :Yes4:

----------


## DARJA

ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, КАК ПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ САЙТОМ. КАК ДОБАВИТЬ МАТЕРИАЛ?

----------


## Курица

> КАК ПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ САЙТОМ.


*DARJA*, начните с того, что прочтите вот эту темку: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136284 
Там как раз узнаете-



> КАК ПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ САЙТОМ





> КАК ДОБАВИТЬ МАТЕРИАЛ


Просто-вставьте материал,набранный в ворде, в поле "Быстрого ответа". Музыку залейте на любой файлообменник и вставьте ссылку. Фото вставьте через сервис Савепик , http://*********ru/ , скопировав вторую ссылку и вставив ее опять-таки в быстрый ответ.

----------


## PAN

> ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, КАК ПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ САЙТОМ. КАК ДОБАВИТЬ МАТЕРИАЛ?


Но для начала видимо следует ознакомится с сетевым этикетом...))) Капс так и выпирает...)))

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Здравствуйте,подскажите пожалуйста, некоторые папочки не открываются,сколько надо набрать сообщений,чтоб они открылись?

----------


## KAlinchik

*Olga Beliaeva*, 30 информативных сообщений, ( а в некоторые 100) ,а не просто" привет!", " как дела?" И т.д и т.п.)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Спасибо,буду работать, да набирать сообщения.

----------


## Я&нина

здравствуйте, а можно поменять мой ник Андреевна на   *Я&нина*, спасибо)

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

Доброго всем времени суток). Подскажите, где я могу изменить своё имя на этом сайте?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Доброго всем времени суток). Подскажите, где я могу изменить своё имя на этом сайте?


Напишите администрации сайта: Марине Мазайкиной

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите, где я могу изменить своё имя на этом сайте?


Катюша, подсказываю Вам, как сменить ник:

1. Придумать новый ник.

2. Посмотреть в списке пользователей, нет ли такого же ника у нас на форуме (для этого можно свой придуманный ник занести в "поиск пользователей", он покажет): http://forum.in-ku.com/memberlist.php

[IMG]http://*********net/6094230m.png[/IMG]
(На скрине обвела красной рамкой).

3. Обратиться к администратору Марине Зайкиной (Mazaykina) с просьбой сменить ник. Можно прямо здесь в теме (она периодически заходит сюда), а можно в личном сообщении: http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=29

 Удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Здравствуйте,подскажите , пожалуйста,как вставить своё фото,если можно подробно опешить.С уваж. Ольга.

----------


## Шампанская

Здравствуйте, модераторы. Обращаюсь к Вам за помощью. Помогите разобраться - меня на сайте двое  :Tu:  одна я- почему -то,новичок, другая - нет. Я решила сменить пароль и теперь захожу как новичок и все мои сообщения личные теперь недоступны. Хотя ник один и тот же - шампанская. Пожалуйста, сделайте чтобы я была одна и конечно не как новичок, а так как я уже давно пользователь. Мне нужны мои личные сообщения да и вообще не приятно как то

----------


## Mazaykina

*Шампанская*, 
Наталья, это тоже ваш аккаунт? http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=337262
Если да, то я могу их объединить. Но я смотрю, он неактивный с 2011 года, сообщений там всего 17. Больше  ников со словом Шампанское нет.

----------


## Шампанская

*Mazaykina*, да, это я. Объедините, пожалуйста. А еще , будьте добры, объясните почему поменялся мой статус с пользователя на новичка?

----------


## Уччи

Уважаемый Администратор Марина!
Это- новичок Уччи! От Вас у меня есть ответ по поводу моих проблем с Линуксом. Прошу мою просьбу переадресовать программистам.
1. сейчас я общаюсь на сайте с планшетника 
2. В стандартном нэтбуке у меня закачена программа Линукс. Согласна, проблемная и плохо сочетаемая с другими, но шапку сайта через интернет она выдаёт, кабинет открывает в каком- то новом исполнении, а вот дальше- тишина, полный ступор. Никакого диалога с сайтом не получается. 
В чём проблема? Я же работаю в интернете с другими сайтами? Где стоит блок?

----------


## Уччи

Уважаемый администратор Марина!
Наталья из Клина!
Не могу понять, почему мой пост о композиторе клинском Михаиле Моднове был тут же удален, я выложила музыку с его разрешения, бесплатно, для работы коллег, дописанный предыдущий пост мой о постановке танца вышел "обрезанный" без моей поправки! Это же беседка, мы делимся наработанным материалом! Что усмотрели незаконного в моих посланиях? И предыдущий пост в обращении к администрации остался без ответа! Я понимаю, Вы заняты одновременно сотнями проблем, но получается, что и я обращаюсь в пустоту...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Уважаемый администратор Марина!
> Наталья из Клина!
> Не могу понять, почему мой пост о композиторе клинском Михаиле Моднове был тут же удален, я выложила музыку с его разрешения, бесплатно, для работы коллег, дописанный предыдущий пост мой о постановке танца вышел "обрезанный" без моей поправки! Это же беседка, мы делимся наработанным материалом! Что усмотрели незаконного в моих посланиях? И предыдущий пост в обращении к администрации остался без ответа! Я понимаю, Вы заняты одновременно сотнями проблем, но получается, что и я обращаюсь в пустоту...


Уважаемая Наталья, рекомендую Вам по возникающим мелким вопросам обращаться НЕ к Марине, а к модератору того раздела, где Вы выставляете свои посты. Потому что, Марина занята не сотнями проблем, как Вы считаете, а тысячами. Поверьте, я знаю. Тем более, она не сидит постоянно дома, а часто в разъездах. Например, только что вернулась с Казахстана с Петропавловского Тоя - форумской встречи ведущих. И обращаться к Марине лучше в самом крайнем случае, когда больше, кроме неё, не сможет Вашу проблему решить. 

Что касается Вашего поста о композиторе клинском Михаиле Моднове, его никто не удалял, он на месте! *Здесь*.
Далее. Вы пишите, что предыдущий Ваш пост о постановке танца вышел "обрезанный" без Вашей поправки. Если бы его кто-то из модераторов редактировал, то имя модератора и время редактирования отобразились бы в сообщении. В Беседке музыкальных руководителей для новичков, где Вы выставили свой пост, модерирует только МУЗОК. Но она была в той теме последний раз 30.06.2014г. (указано внизу темы). А Ваш пост вышел сегодня. Из этого следует вывод, что Вы сами сделали что-то не то. Возможно, после поправки своего сообщения не сохранили изменения. Или не видите выставленных своих постов.
Короче, не спешите предъявлять претензии к администрации, учитесь разбираться в своих ошибках сами. Удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> будьте добры, объясните почему поменялся мой статус с пользователя на новичка?


Статус пользователя присваивается автоматически, когда напишите 30 информативных сообщений. У Вас меньше. 
Если когда-то было больше 30, значит, сообщения по тем или иным причинам были удалены. Чаще всего это бывает в двух случаях:
1. Когда сообщение нарушает правила сайта. Например, содержит спам. 
2. Когда удаляется какая-то тема. Соответственно, все сообщения, выставленные в этой теме, тоже будут удалены. 
Натали, общайтесь чаще! И будет Вам счастье!  :Ok:  

Тем более, если посмотреть на дату Вашей регистрации (21.02.2007), Вы здесь одна из старейших форумчан. А по статусу - новичок. Непорядок!  :Meeting:

----------


## pet30

Света, добрый вечер! Получила Свидетельство о публикации на нашем форуме, спасибо Марине, но при аттестации требуют КОПИЮ СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВА О РЕГИСТРАЦИИ ИНТЕРНЕТ-РЕСУРСА В КАЧЕСТВЕ СМИ. Скажи, пожалуйста, где можно приобрести сей документ.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Света, добрый вечер! Получила Свидетельство о публикации на нашем форуме, спасибо Марине, но при аттестации требуют КОПИЮ СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВА О РЕГИСТРАЦИИ ИНТЕРНЕТ-РЕСУРСА В КАЧЕСТВЕ СМИ. Скажи, пожалуйста, где можно приобрести сей документ.


Людочка, приветик. Думаю, что на этот вопрос может ответить только сама Марина. Попробуй напиши ей в личку или в тему о свидетельствах.
*Тема: Вопросы, предложения, мнения о свидетельстве, подтверждающем авторство выставленного материала.*

----------


## лядова

я забыла, как загружать  можно свой материал с музыкой! помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Mazaykina

> но при аттестации требуют КОПИЮ СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВА О РЕГИСТРАЦИИ ИНТЕРНЕТ-РЕСУРСА В КАЧЕСТВЕ СМИ


Люда, такой вопрос задавала ваша землячка, тоже с Самары. Больше никто не спрашивал.
Вот ответ нашего юриста по вопросу о СМИ



> Наш форум не имеет регистрации в качестве СМИ в Российской Федерации, т.к. является информационной площадкой Международного общественного движения. Мы принимаем к сведению указанные Вами обновленные требования, предъявляемые к документам наших пользователей. В настоящее время изучается вопрос о создании или обособлении публикационных площадей для размещения материалов для подобных портфолио, с последующей государственной регистрацией в качестве СМИ по правилам, действующим в РФ. К сожалению, это достаточно длительная процедура, поэтому пока можем порекомендовать прилагать документы МОД "Ин-КУ" как дополнительный материал к портфолио специалиста. Значимость этих документов в любом случае субъективна, но мы надеемся, что они будут иметь свою положительную роль в оценке деятельности специалистов.


А от себя добавлю: мы не периодическое издание, журнал или газета, которые пришли в интернет с офлайна и печатают регулярно какие-то новости, мы портал ОБЩЕНИЯ, где вы, пользователи, выкладываете свои наработки и материалы для того, чтобы ими могли воспользоваться ваши коллеги по всему миру. По-моему, это наиболее значимо для аттестуемого, чем выставить свой материал на сайте с кнопкой СМИ, на который педагог никогда не зайдет и не воспользуется тем, что там выложено. И еще: мой портал не расположен в зоне ру, он зарегистрирован на европейском интернет пространстве со всеми открытыми адресами и реквизитами. Если эти данные нужны вашим проверяющим, они есть в интернете.




> я забыла, как загружать можно свой материал с музыкой! помогите пожалуйста!


Внизу каждого поста есть фраза * Перейти на files.mail.ru* Сюда можно залить материал и ссылку давать в теме на форуме.

----------


## lusamila

Добрый день, уважаемая Марина! Приветствую также всех форумчан! Обратится к вам за помощью заставила нужда.Работать в России в детском саду начала буквально 2 месяца назад.К сожалению оснащение сельского музыкального зала желает лучшего.Прошу помощи всех коллег, а именно муз.руководителей: помогите чем можно, сценариями праздников, нотным материалом, планированием.Буду благодарна безмерно! Особенно хочется получить опыт по проведению народных и обрядовых праздников, новогодних утренников.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Прошу помощи всех коллег, а именно муз.руководителей: помогите чем можно, сценариями праздников, нотным материалом, планированием.Буду благодарна безмерно! Особенно хочется получить опыт по проведению народных и обрядовых праздников, новогодних утренников.


Людмила, так тогда вам надо бегом в раздел "Музыкальных руководителей"! http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=143
Там этого "добра" ))) Присоединяйтесь, знакомьтесь, общайтесь. И помогут, и подскажут, и направят в нужное русло. Погуляйте по открытым темам, загляните в раздел для новичков. Наберёте 30 информативных сообщений и месяц жизни на форуме - откроются многие скрытые разделы. Все вновь приходящие на форум люди так и начинали - с нуля. А потом постепенно становятся старожилами и без форума дня прожить не могут.

----------


## *Счастливчик*

Добрый вечер. Почему закрыт доступ к новогодним темам? Или вновь зарегистрированные только в Днях рождениях могут общаться?!?(((

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Добрый вечер. Почему закрыт доступ к новогодним темам? Или вновь зарегистрированные только в Днях рождениях могут общаться?!?(((


Для того, чтобы попасть в некоторые темы необходимо написать *30 информативных сообщений*!!!
Прочитай внимательно правила форума!!!
Сходи сюда и тебе все станет понятно! 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...83%D0%BC%D0%B0

----------


## Тамадюля

Здравствуйте, Светлана! Помогите, пожалуйста, с недавнего времени не могу видеть ссылки в теме музыкальных руководителей. Может произошел какой-то сбой? Раньше таких проблем не возникало. Спасибо!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте, Светлана! Помогите, пожалуйста, с недавнего времени не могу видеть ссылки в теме музыкальных руководителей. Может произошел какой-то сбой? Раньше таких проблем не возникало.


Здравствуйте, Юлечка. Никаких сбоев на форуме нет. Дело в том, что наши музыкальные руководители в последнее время довольно часто и успешно пользуются функцией сокрытия ссылок, применяя различные тэги и возможности этой функции.

Обратите внимание на меню, когда пишете сообщение в любой теме. Видите буквы *H R T RT P S*? 

[img]http://*********ru/8424176m.png[/img]
Эти буквы в функции сокрытия ссылок называются тэгами. У каждого тэга своё предназначение. Чаще всего форумчане пользуются тэгами R и S.

Содержимое внутри тэга *R* [HIDE-REPLY] будет показано только после того, как пользователь напишет сообщение в данной теме. Я этот тэг называю "Пиши-читай".))) И не важно, сколько у Вас сообщений на форуме, хоть 10 тысяч! Пока Вы не напишите в теме, Вы не увидите, что там скрыто. А только что зарегистрированный новичок может увидеть, если он напишет в этой теме. Понимаете, в чём фишка?!))  :Grin: 

Содержимое тэга *S* [SHOWTOGROUPS] будет видно только определённым группам пользователей.
Нажав на тэг S, выскакивает табличка, в которой перечислены эти группы. 
[img]http://*********ru/8450804m.png[/img]
Например, *Мастера* (500-365). Первая цифра означает количество сообщений, вторая - число дней с момента регистрации на форуме.
Юлечка, если кто-то закроет свой материал на этот тэг, то Вы увидите голубую полоску (скрытое сообщение), потому что у Вас меньше сообщений, чем определено в этой категории.
Как только какое-то скрытое сообщение станет для Вас доступным, полоска будет зелёной. :Yes4: 


С появлением кнопки "Спасибо" на нашем форуме появились и новые тэги в меню сообщения (T и TR). 

Содержимое внутри тэга *T* [HIDE-THANKS] будет показано только после того, когда пользователь нажмёт кнопку "Спасибо" в сообщении с хайдом [HIDE – скрытая информация].  

Содержимое тэга *RT* [REPLY-THANKS] будет показано только после того, как пользователь нажмёт кнопку "Спасибо" в нужном сообщении или напишет в теме (дублирует тэг* R*). 

Поэтому, желательно тэгами *Т* и* RT* не пользоваться. Ведь не все знают, что нужно написать в теме или поблагодарить за пост, чтобы хайд открылся.  

Надеюсь, понятно объяснила. Подробнее об этом можно почитать в теме Новая функция - Сокрытие ссылок от гостей. Стоит один раз разобраться и Вы сами сможете пользоваться такой функцией.

Благодаря функции сокрытия ссылок, наши продвинутые музруки стимулируют других пользователей на активность и общение. Особенно часто музруки скрывают свои сообщения в Беседке и в Творческих мастерских. За что им большое спасибо. Если раньше форумчане набирали определённое количество сообщений, чтобы попасть в закрытые разделы и темы, а потом уходили "в подполье" (годами ничего не писали и не выкладывали, а только читали и брали), то сейчас этим дело не ограничивается. Им приходится как-то проявлять себя, писать информативные посты, делиться своими материалами, опытом, знаниями и умениями. Те, кому действительно нужен достойный хороший материал, будут стремиться к его получению, стараясь заработать авторитет и уважение виртуальных коллег и друзей.

Юлия, если Вам будет непонятно, почему какое-то сообщение от Вас скрыто, напишите мне в личку и дайте ссылку на нужный пост, я посмотрю, какой тэг в нём использован и скажу Вам, что нужно сделать, чтобы сообщение открылось. Удачи!

----------

lzubenko (19.09.2016), ольга-rostov (27.02.2016)

----------


## Тамадюля

Спасибо за оперативный ответ, все понятно, действительно стоит один раз разобраться!

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

У меня ещё вопрос, у меня на некоторых сообщения,, есть скрытые ссылки, вот такие **Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**. Я не вижу некоторые фото и картинки. Может ты мне объяснишь, почему?


Я прочитала сообщение Незабудки и кое-что поняла, только я думала, что это касается только новичков?А что делать нам, каждый раз обращаться к вам, что вы открыли ссылки?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> У меня ещё вопрос, у меня на некоторых сообщения,, есть скрытые ссылки, вот такие **Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**. Я не вижу некоторые фото и картинки. Может ты мне объяснишь, почему?
> Я прочитала сообщение Незабудки и кое-что поняла, только я думала, что это касается только новичков?


Светочка, почему только новичков? Часто бывает, что перейдя от статуса "Новичок" в "Пользователь" форумчане перестают общаться и что-то выкладывать, а только берут, берут и берут с форума... А эта функция сокрытия ссылок стимулирует пользователей на общение. Как в поговорке "Не потопаешь - не полопаешь"!)) И чем больше вкусненького тебе хочется, тем лучше нужно стараться, чтобы его получить.

Эта функция у нас на форуме существует уже четвёртый год. Но активно ею стали пользоваться только в последнее время.
В теме "*Новая функция - Сокрытие ссылок от гостей*" подробно всё объяснено.
Если ещё возникают какие-то вопросы по работе этой функции и её значении, лучше задавать там.




> А что делать нам, каждый раз обращаться к вам, что вы открыли ссылки?


Зачем же мы будем открывать ссылки? Если автор сокрытого сообщения самостоятельно решил, что его материал предназначен для определённой категории пользователей, а остальным он не хочет показывать, это его право!

Обратившись к нам с вопросом, почему вам недоступно конкретное сообщение, мы можем только посмотреть,  какой тэг был использован при закрытии, и сказать вам, что нужно сделать (сколько ещё сообщений набрать).

У кого очень много сообщений (больше 500) и вы не видите скрытый текст, становится понятно, что закрыт он скорее всего на букву *R* ("Пиши-читай"). Значит, напишите в той теме один пост (желательно, информативный, который не будет модераторами воспринят за флуд и удалён) и обновите страницу. Ссылки откроются автоматически.
Удачи!

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Светлана, спасибо за твои разъяснения. Многое я поняла, буду более активнее. Только не понятно одно, ясно если это ссылки в творческих мастерских, но если это обыкновенная "Беседка". Конечно, каждый имеет право делать со своими сообщениями всё что угодно, только разве могут наши новички, как-то разобрать на форуме, если везде голубые и зелёные квадратики.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Только не понятно одно, ясно если это ссылки в творческих мастерских, но если это обыкновенная "Беседка". Конечно, каждый имеет право делать со своими сообщениями всё что угодно, только разве могут наши новички, как-то разобрать на форуме, если везде голубые и зелёные квадратики.


Светлана, для новичков в каждом разделе есть свой подраздел и своя беседка. Там всё открыто. Захотят влиться в дружную форумскую семью - приложат усилия. Многие рабочие темы, в которые раньше можно было попасть только после испытательного срока, теперь открыты для новичков. И они свободно пользуются выставленными на форуме материалами. Захотят бОльшего - будут стараться.))

Теперь, что касается "Беседки музыкальных руководителей", в которой музруки самые первые стали закрывать свои сообщения, а сейчас у них и вообще, чуть ли не каждый пост закрыт. Поверьте, это не просто так, а обоснованно. Тот, кто общается в Беседке, в курсе - почему. Были неприятные случаи. Ведь раздел Беседки доступен любому в интернете! Т.е. даже незарегистрированные коллеги по работе и руководство может зайти и почитать, о чём пишет их музыкальный руководитель. Не все этого хотят. 

Те, кто долго и активно общаются между собой в Беседке, воспринимают собеседников - как своих близких друзей, с которыми можно откровенно посоветоваться, обсудить какие-то нюансы по работе, разные конфликтные ситуации, поделиться сценариями и эксклюзивными материалами (которые не хотят выставлять в рабочих темах для всех), да и просто - рассказать о личном. И некоторым не очень-то хочется, чтобы их разговоры читали ВСЕ. Поэтому, каждый сам решает, закрывать свой пост или пусть видит, кто угодно.

Предложенная функция сокрытия ссылок - добровольная. Мы никого не уговариваем открывать или прятать свои сообщения.

----------

elen82 (14.06.2016), Джина (03.03.2016), Елена Эрнст (23.04.2016), Курица (07.02.2016), Я&нина (27.07.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

А не хотите сделать еще вариант, как я на некоторых форумах видел - если общается достаточно тесный круг друзей и не хочет, чтобы видели посторонние - в тему могут войти только те, кого конкретно пригласили (видимо, поняв по постам в других темах, что человек интересный и культурный)?
Это просто информация, как можно сделать....

----------

ELPI (20.04.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А не хотите сделать еще вариант, как я на некоторых форумах видел - если общается достаточно тесный круг друзей и не хочет, чтобы видели посторонние - в тему могут войти только те, кого конкретно пригласили (видимо, поняв по постам в других темах, что человек интересный и культурный)?
> Это просто информация, как можно сделать....


У нас на форуме такое давно сделано. :Grin:  Закрытые группы единомышленников по приглашениям. Нажмите под шапкой форума на слово *Сообщество* и в выпавшем окошке меню - на слово *Группы*:

[img]http://*********ru/8861195m.png[/img]
Возможно, новичкам они не видны. :Meeting:  Затрудняюсь сказать. Там, действительно, только проверенные люди, которые объединены по каким-то общим идеям или интересам.
Есть ещё на форуме укромные местечки для секретных разговоров. ))) Но об этом - тсссс, я вам не говорила. :Taunt:

----------

ELPI (20.04.2016), Архимаг (09.03.2016)

----------


## Драгметал

А мне кажется, что такие фишки, только лишь уменьшают проходимость форума. Я вот, воспитатель, и сама не могу предложить свой материал, если только с инета скачать и выложить, что может не понравится авторам. Но с удовольствием бы использовала творчество талантливых людей и радовала бы деток. Ведь для этого и существуют форумы, что бы делиться и находить материал. А здесь получается принцип "Ты мне, я тебе"  Если у тебя ничего нет ты нам не подходишь..... Да и как писать сообщения, если я не видела материал? Как я о нём буду отзываться?

----------


## гунька

> А эта функция сокрытия ссылок стимулирует пользователей на общение. Как в поговорке "Не потопаешь - не полопаешь"!)) И чем больше вкусненького тебе хочется, тем лучше нужно стараться, чтобы его получить.


Светуль, ты полностью права, а я вот хочу добавить. Не знаю, как у остальных девочек в теме, а я, например, закрываю ссылки именно для того, чтоб люди научились элементарной вежливости. Кто сам не занимается этим, не в курсе, наверное, что для того чтоб сделать трехминутный клип, уходит иногда по три-четыре часа. Это время и труд! И просто так зайдут в темку, молча скачают и молча пойдут..... А любому автору обидно, что не удосужился человек потратить две секунды и просто нажать кнопочку "спасибо". Ну согласитесь, обидно? Мне-да! Поэтому и закрываю, уж простите великодушно!

----------

nezabudka-8s (17.04.2016), optimistka17 (17.06.2016), Алла Смирнова (31.10.2020)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Воскресенье заканчивается весело. :Taunt:  Побеседую с новоиспечённой форумчанкой о наболевшем.)) Постараюсь разжевать досконально, чтобы и остальным было понятно. Уж сколько можно всё об одном и том же...))) Но приходит новый человек и всё начинается заново. Те же вопросы и те же непонятки...))




> А мне кажется, что такие фишки, только лишь уменьшают проходимость форума.


Ирочка, это Вам только так кажется. :Yes4:  Вы сегодня у нас зарегистрировались. Ваше восприятие форума и всего происходящего здесь сугубо субъективно и поэтому далеко от истины. Пробудьте хотя бы год в качестве активного форумчанина и сами увидите, как Ваше мнение поменяется в противоположную сторону. 
В качестве примера, почитайте сообщение Вашей тёзки Ирины *irinavalalis*, которая пишет, что тоже когда-то ошибочно так считала:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...05#post5201905




> Я вот, воспитатель, и сама не могу предложить свой материал


Ириночка, почему же не можете? Кто не даёт?  :Meeting:  Доступ в раздел *Воспитатель в детском саду* Вам открыт. Пожалуйста, пользуйтесь материалами коллег и сами делитесь! Будем рады увидеть Ваши наработки и услышать ценные советы, исходя из собственного опыта.




> если только с инета скачать и выложить, что может не понравится авторам


Да, тут нужно осторожно. Стараемся соблюдать авторские права. С инета можно материалы выкладывать, указав автора. Если от него поступят претензии, тут же удалим. :Aga: 




> Но с удовольствием бы использовала творчество талантливых людей и радовала бы деток.


Ну это понятно! :Taunt:  Почему бы и не порадовать, используя чужой труд?..))) Простите, чисто потребительское отношение.




> Ведь для этого и существуют форумы, что бы делиться и находить материал.


Неа. Не так. Для этого существуют САЙТЫ с материалами. А ФОРУМЫ, в первую очередь, направлены на ОБЩЕНИЕ с коллегами, а уж во-вторых, на обмен материалами. Если вы пришли только за материалами, то скорее всего, попали не по адресу. Ищите сайты.))




> А здесь получается принцип "Ты мне, я тебе"


Ирин, это ГДЕ Вы такое прочитали? :Blink:  "Ты мне, я тебе" - это принцип обмена двоих людей, когда один предлагает какой-то материал, только если ему взамен предоставят другой. 
Например, пользователь пишет: "Я вышлю в личку свой классный сценарий выпускного вечера тому, кто мне пришлёт свой сценарий". 
На нашем форуме я не встречала ни разу подобных сообщений! Если Вы видели - покажите мне, я тут же его удалю, потому что оно нарушает правила нашего форума.




> Если у тебя ничего нет ты нам не подходишь.....


Абсолютно ошибочное представление о нашем форуме!
Лично Вам это кто-то сказал? Сомневаюсь. Зачем рассуждать гипотетически о том, чего на самом деле не было? Вот когда Вам предъявят претензии, тогда и будем разбираться - "за что такая несправедливость на Вас обрушилась".)))




> Да и как писать сообщения, если я не видела материал? Как я о нём буду отзываться?


Значит, нужно отзываться только о тех материалах, которые Вам доступны. Наступит срок, увидите остальное. Всему своё время. :Smile3: 




> Кто сам не занимается этим, не в курсе, наверное, что для того чтоб сделать трехминутный клип, уходит иногда по три-четыре часа. Это время и труд!


Алёночка, я очень тебя понимаю! Моя дочь раньше работала видеомонтажёром, это ооочень тяжело! И к тому же, вредно для здоровья.
Низкий поклон тебе и всем нашим талантливым авторам за колоссальный и такой нужный труд!

----------

elen82 (14.06.2016), mria67 (14.04.2017), Алла Смирнова (31.10.2020), Елена Эрнст (23.04.2016), Я&нина (27.07.2017)

----------


## Анна Краус

Здравствуйте! Очень рада, что в свое время Алла Евтодьева дала мне ссылку на этот форум. Потихоньку осваиваюсь. Вообще я за активность конечно. Себя считаю очень активным человеком - все. что есть выложу и поделюсь и найду  и т.д. И свои наработочки крохотные тоже уже выложила.... Все мне нравится, но согласитесь - найдя время и сев поудобнее, начинаешь просматривать интересующую тебя тему - и пошло -поехало - то файла в ссылке нет ( а может специально нет), то просто привилегий  у тебя нет пока, то теги какие-то надо расшифровать...три часа времени потратила - прочитала чужие хвалебные строки, пролистала море закрытых ссылок, и может быть скачала что-то, просто потому что ссылка случайно рабочая оказалась....500 сообщений пролистать - это тоже труд своего рода...так вот в ночи и психануть можно...а это для здоровья вредно. Если уж платно - то значит платно, а если нет, то  пусть  авторы хоть  пишут где нажать и сколько сообщений еще написать, или сколько лет подождать. Спасибо за внимание. Будем трудится дальше.

----------

aichka (14.06.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте! Очень рада, что в свое время Алла Евтодьева дала мне ссылку на этот форум. Потихоньку осваиваюсь. Вообще я за активность конечно. Себя считаю очень активным человеком - все. что есть выложу и поделюсь и найду и т.д. И свои наработочки крохотные тоже уже выложила....


Здравствуйте, Анечка! Рада, что Вы присоединились к нам! :Tender:  Спасибо Алле Анатольевне, хороших людей к нам приводит!

Обратила на Вас внимание в разделе музруков, на Вашу активность и полезные информативные сообщения. Вы большая умница, Вас смело можно ставить в пример всем новичкам. Кстати, и пользователям тоже! Ведь Вы теперь в статусе пользователя, с чем Вас и поздравляю! :flower: 




> то файла в ссылке нет ( а может специально нет)


Согласна, очень много встречается просроченных ссылок или неправильно скопированных со своего файлообменика. Не думаю, что кто-то специально не вкладывает файл.))




> 500 сообщений пролистать - это тоже труд своего рода...так вот в ночи и психануть можно...


Без труда, как известно, не выловишь... :Meeting:  А Вы листайте с улыбочкой, ну не удалась сегодня рыбалка, ничего страшного, завтра с другого берега зайду, авось тут поймаю!)))




> Если уж платно - то значит платно, а если нет


Анечка, платный раздел у нас на форуме только один: Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности БИС IN-KU. В остальных разделах нашего огромного форума ВСЁ бесплатно! :Ok: 




> то пусть авторы хоть пишут где нажать и сколько сообщений еще написать, или сколько лет подождать.


Анют, полностью согласна с Вами! Это был бы самый разумный вариант, при сокрытии ссылки рядом написать, на какой тэг он закрыт, от каких пользователей. Ведь это видят только модераторы! Остальным приходится догадываться. 
К сожалению, приказать мы это не можем. Встречала я такие сообщения, где указывают, от кого скрыто. А в основном, действительно, закрыто на чудо-замочек, к которому нужно подобрать ключик. Кто не сдаётся, тот в результате награждается "призом", который находится в скрытом сообщении. :Aga:

----------

aichka (14.06.2016), mria67 (14.04.2017)

----------


## taurika

Здравствуйте! Хочу обратиться к администрации этого форума.
Уже который раз обращаюсь с этой проблемой и всё по-прежнему. На форуме я  уже много лет, и сначала всё было хорошо. Потом, не помню в каком году была обновлена платформа форума, и у меня начались проблемы. Личный кабинет не открывается, личные сообщения не открываются, выходит пустая страница. Сначала люди писали, 50 непрочитанных сообщений, потом перестали, подумали, наверное, что я какая-то задавака, раз не отвечаю на их просьбы и сообщения. Это очень неудобно, когда ты не можешь управлять своим аккаунтом. Исправьте, пожалуйста, как-то ситуацию. Или предложите ваш вариант решения этой проблемы.
Если надо, могу написать адрес своей почты, чтобы не здесь это всё обсуждать. Спасибо!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Личный кабинет не открывается, личные сообщения не открываются, выходит пустая страница.


Татьяна, обратилась с Вашей проблемой к техадмину. Он чего-то там поколдовал. Попробуйте сейчас зайти в свой кабинет. Если не получится и всё будет по-прежнему, пришлите мне на электронку свой пароль от аккаунта на форуме. Я его передам техадмину, он зайдёт под Вашим именем, попробует исправить изнутри.  Моя почта: supermoderator_inku@mail.ru

----------


## taurika

Незабудка, спасибо, что откликнулись.
К сожалению, всё так же - пустая страница!
Сейчас напишу вам по электронке.

----------


## Техподдержка

*taurika*, 
Исправил. К сожалению, при этом пришлось удалить все личные сообщения из ящика.

----------

nezabudka-8s (04.07.2016), taurika (06.07.2016)

----------


## taurika

Техподдержка! Огромное вам спасибо! Я прямо глазам своим не поверила, ведь столько времени никто не мог помочь!
И Незабудке большая благодарность, что не оставили мою просьбу без внимания!
Ну а личные сообщения - ну что же, новые напишут, ведь теперь у меня есть такая возможность и это здорово!!!
Еще раз огромное спасибо!!! :Yahoo:

----------

nezabudka-8s (06.07.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

Сегодня целый день мучаюсь со входом на форум. Думала опять проблемы у самого форума начались, спросила знакомых - все вроде нормально заходят, без проблем.
При переходе по ссылке на главную страницу форума появляется такое окно как на картинке. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/10843748m.jpg[/IMG]

Вроде почистишь куки и заходишь, но не возможно же на дню по 15 раз чистить куки, очень неудобно. В чём проблема - никак не пойму. И при чём тут Фейсбук, если  я хочу зайти на инку.

Что делать? Как решить проблему? Такого никогда раньше за все годы посещения форума  не было  :Blink:

----------

Lara (11.08.2016)

----------


## Lara

> И при чём тут Фейсбук, если я хочу зайти на инку.


Лера, у меня вчера весь день была такая проблема. 
[img]http://*********net/8377670.png[/img]
Сегодня зашла легко.

----------

Валерия Вержакова (11.08.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

Уже вопрос решен. Это у фейсбука какие-то обновления, они повлияли на движок форума.

----------

Lara (12.08.2016), Валерия Вержакова (11.08.2016)

----------


## prazza

*Mazaykina*, здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, почему я не могу добавлять новые темы? Зарегистрировалась вчера

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите пожалуйста, почему я не могу добавлять новые темы? Зарегистрировалась вчера


Здравствуйте, Тамара. Добавлять новые темы Вы пока не можете, потому что находитесь в статусе новичка. Освойтесь на форуме, оглядитесь, изучите функции форума, пройдитесь по существующим темам. Их у нас более 10 тысяч. Возможно, такая тема уже существует и её не придётся создавать. 

Насколько я поняла из первого сообщения, Вы работаете организатором в школе? Значит, Вам могут быть интересны разделы:
Детский раздел
Детские праздники
Учитель музыки в общеобразовательной школе

Возникнут трудности или вопросы, обращайтесь. Удачи!

----------


## prazza

*Mazaykina*, *nezabudka-8s*, здравствуйте! Я прогулялась по форуму, вск посмотрела, но мне бы очень хотелось предлагать свои услуги. Подскажите пожалуйста, когда я перейду из статуса новичка? И что нужно для этого сделать:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> мне бы очень хотелось предлагать свои услуги.


Тамара, Вы имеете ввиду платные услуги? Тогда вынуждена Вас предупредить, что оказание платных услуг и распространение своих материалов за деньги на форуме запрещено. У нас бесплатный форум.
Точнее, разрешено продавать в единственном платном разделе Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности БИС IN-KU авторитетным форумчанам, которые заработали звание "мастер" на протяжении нескольких лет активной бесплатной деятельности на форуме.

В этом же разделе есть подраздел Креатив- фриланс, где мастера предлагают свои услуги (с разрешения администрации).

Как известно, в любых Правилах бывают исключения.)) Если форумчанин талантлив, оригинален, творчески мыслит, обладает определёнными способностями, активно включился в жизнь форума, быстро привлёк к себе внимание и заработал авторитет, ему не нужно ждать несколько лет, он может обратиться к администратору форума с заявкой на место в Бутике и такая просьба может быть удовлетворена. Для этого нужно очень постараться!!!))))))

С правилами платного раздела можно ознакомиться здесь:  Правила раздела "Сокровищница идей ИНКУ"




> Подскажите пожалуйста, когда я перейду из статуса новичка?


Тамарочка, когда пройдёт 30 дней Вашей регистрации и Вы напишете 30 информативных (полезных) сообщений на форуме, у Вас под ником автоматически появится статус "Пользователь". Сейчас там написано "Новичок".




> И что нужно для этого сделать


Общаться! Бесплатно делиться с коллегами материалами, советами, знаниями... У нас же форум.))
Выберите нужный Вам раздел и любые интересующие темы. Посмотрите, что пользователи пишут. Напишите что-то своё. Возможно, завяжется с кем-то беседа, обсуждение. В каждом случае по-разному происходит общение и обмен информацией. 

Тамара, рекомендую начать своё путешествие по форуму с раздела: ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки
Татьяна Курочка возьмёт Вас под своё крылышко и поможет освоиться. Она очень добрая, заботливая и внимательная. И кстати, работает завучем в школе (что Вам близко).

Приятного и полезного Вам времяпрепровождения на форуме!))

----------


## BROOKSE

Добрый день (вечер)! Скажите пожалуйста, я в темах для новичков встречала ответы, что в закрытые форумы можно попасть за оплату
расскажите действительно это возможно, и куда оплачивать?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> я в темах для новичков встречала ответы, что в закрытые форумы можно попасть за оплату
> расскажите действительно это возможно, и куда оплачивать?


Алена, Вы что-то путаете! :Blink:  Покажите, кто и где такое писал?!!
На нашем форуме такого точно нет!!! Вход в закрытые разделы форума можно заработать только своей активностью! В каждом закрытом разделе свой порог доступа. Обычно он составляет 30 информативных (полезных) сообщений и 30 дней регистрации. 

Алёна, Вы зарегистрированы более 4-х лет назад, а решились написать своё первое сообщение только сейчас. Почему? Рассказать об этом можно в теме: 
 Что вам мешает общаться на форуме?

----------


## Аленка1972

Здравствуйте, подскажите как можно вернуть свой ник, в своё время регистрировали дети, а сейчас ни почту не пароль никто не помнит, по некоторым причинам форум не могла посещать. Много лет назад была Маришка.П,\регистрация 11.09.10г\ после Настюша 1995 и вот сейчас Аленка, \имена детей своих\ хочется быть вхожей по некоторым ссылкам а немогу, знаю виновата, но может разрешимо как то :Blush2:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> подскажите как можно вернуть свой ник


Мариша, вернуть Ваш ник может только администратор форума - Марина Зайкина. Напишите ей личное сообщение: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=29

Объясните Марине ситуацию и дайте ссылки на свои прежние профили. Вот они: 
Маришка.П. http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=182724
1995 Настюша http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=355897

Попросите Марину выслать Вам новый пароль, по которому Вы зайдёте в свой первоначальный аккаунт - Маришка.П. 
Затем Вы этот пароль можете самостоятельно заменить на любой другой, если пожелаете (у себя в личном кабинете).
На будущее - обязательно запишите где-нибудь в блокноте свой новый пароль. Потому что, после чистки компьютера или браузера, пароль снова может исчезнуть. Удачи!

----------

Аленка1972 (05.12.2016)

----------


## BROOKSE

Наверное, что-то напутала. Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Svetlana Antonicheva

Подскажите что значит такое сообщение? Ни одно видео не могу посмотреть  Спасибо
**Hidden Content: Check the thread to see hidden data.**

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите что значит такое сообщение? Ни одно видео не могу посмотреть  Спасибо
> **Hidden Content: Check the thread to see hidden data.**


Светлана, это скрытое сообщение от определённых категорий пользователей и от гостей форума. Если вы видите голубую полоску, значит, сообщение скрыто от вас. Если зелёную - открыто. 

По мере проявления активности пользователя на форуме, будут открываться скрытые сообщения. 
Подробнее в теме: Новая функция - Сокрытие ссылок от гостей

----------


## Barguzenok

Доброго времени суток. Есть такая непонятка... Вчера выложила ролик с роботом. И точно знаю и помню, что он работал, а теперь пишет либо не найден, либо не существует(((
Сообщения, в которых была ссылка на видео
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5328233
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5328406
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...23#post5328423
Как дать ссылку на видео - ума не приложу. Испробовала все известные мне способы. Копирую как обычно, но выдаёт опять ошибку
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOBuY9AqPsA
https://youtu.be/QOBuY9AqPsA
https://youtu.be/QOBuY9AqPsA?t=12


Вот мой канал. Видео с роботом есть. Чего он его найти не может?((( 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBP...fhfXbO4AULfjSA

----------

zwetlana (20.07.2017)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Есть такая непонятка...


Все исправлено.

----------

nezabudka-8s (01.02.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

*Mazaykina*, спасибо. Не я напортачила?

----------


## pet30

Добрый вечер! Мариночка, у меня на "титульной странице" форума появился баннер с поздравлением С Днем рождения. Мне очень приятно такое внимание, но у меня День рождения в другом месяце, в мае. А баннер замечательный, пусть даже не вовремя, всё равно спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мне очень приятно такое внимание, но у меня День рождения в другом месяце, в мае.


Людочка, но в твоем профиле стоит дата 3 февраля. Исправь в своем профиле.

----------


## pet30

> но в твоем профиле стоит дата 3 февраля


Действительно, стоит другой день рождения, не знаю, откуда он взялся. Раньше вроде не было. Хотела изменить, но не нашла, где это можно сделать. В профиле только базовая информация меняется и написано, что, если хотите изменить дату рождения, свяжитесь с администратором. Марина, подскажи, пожалуйста, как исправить.

----------


## Mazaykina

> что, если хотите изменить дату рождения,


напишите мне точную дату, я исправлю

----------


## pet30

> напишите мне точную дату, я исправлю


14.05.1978 год 

Спасибо!

----------


## Дания

Марина, приветик! У меня проблема с цитированием. Как можно исправить?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> У меня проблема с цитированием. Как можно исправить?


Даниюша, приветик. Обратись к Техподдержке, написав ему в личку свои имя, пароль и краткое описание проблемы. Николай войдёт под твоим именем и проверит. :Yes4:  

*Отправить личное сообщение Техподдержке:*
http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=1

----------


## Barguzenok

Ночью намусорил спамер. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5338948 Это и все остальные его сообщения такие-же. Куда обратиться, чтоб почистили?

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.02.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Куда обратиться, чтоб почистили?


Паше написала.
Спасибо за бдительность.
О таких "фруктах" сообщать или Светлане (Незабудке) или Павлу Пану))) :Aga:

----------

Barguzenok (19.02.2017), nezabudka-8s (19.02.2017)

----------


## Лорис

> Ночью намусорил спамер. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5338948


И тут то же http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5338960
И тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5338937
И тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5338955
И тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5338935

----------

mochalova19 (19.02.2017), nezabudka-8s (19.02.2017), Раисса (20.02.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Ночью намусорил спамер. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5338948 Это и все остальные его сообщения такие-же. Куда обратиться, чтоб почистили?





> О таких "фруктах" сообщать или Светлане (Незабудке) или Павлу Пану)))





> И тут то же


Девочки, спасибо за бдительность! :flower:  Забанила спамера и удалила все его следы. :Yes4: 

В подобных случаях нужно сигналить администрации, нажав на *треугольник с восклицательным знаком [img]http://*********net/8971003.png[/img] ("Пожаловаться на это сообщение")* в левом нижнем углу сообщений.

Сигнал моментально приходит на почту администраторам и модераторам форума. Кто-нибудь из нас обязательно увидит и удалит. 
Например, сегодня с утра я ещё не заходила на форум, не просматривала новые сообщения. Но спасибо, что Алёна *гунька* просигналила с помощью треугольничка, на электронку тут же прилетело уведомление!
К модераторам просьба - сообщать в модераторскую в  тему "Спам".

----------

Barguzenok (19.02.2017), Лорис (19.02.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

> О таких "фруктах" сообщать или Светлане (Незабудке) или Павлу Пану)))


Свету я уже задёргала))) С любой непоняткой к ней бегу. Уже неудобно... Про Пашу не знала. Он не просто идеальный мужчина с сияющим нимбом, а ещё и шериф? Теперь Светлане будет спокойнее спаться))) Павееел, я уже иду :Blush2:  :Tender:  :Grin: 



> нужно сигналить администрации, нажав на треугольник с восклицательным знаком  ("Пожаловаться на это сообщение") в левом нижнем углу сообщений.


Ой, не замечала. Спасибо за то, что носом ткнула :Ok: 



> Девочки, спасибо за бдительность!


Да я бы и слона под носом не заметила, если бы он в моей теме не "намусорил"))))

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.02.2017), Анастасия Галанова (19.02.2017)

----------


## Инесса Ошеко

Здравствуйте! я на форуме относительно недавно. Не открываются для меня некоторые темы, например : " Детские праздники" Почему и что мне нужно сделать. чтобы стат"своей" на форуме? :Tender:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Почему и что мне нужно сделать. чтобы стат"своей" на форуме?


Начните писать. Разделы и темы открываются постепенно для тех, кто начинает общаться. Об этом я вам писала в приветственном письме.

----------

MarinaMi (19.03.2017), nezabudka-8s (09.03.2017), Оперетта (02.08.2017)

----------


## Смоляниова2

Скажите пожалуйста, как увеличить отображение страницы форума? Очень мелко.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Скажите пожалуйста, как увеличить отображение страницы форума? Очень мелко.


Наташа, ты можешь увеличить размер шрифта в своём браузере с помощью кнопок клавиатуры компьютера. Если зажать клавишу *Ctrl* (крайняя левая снизу) и нажать на *+* (плюс) либо *—* (минус), то можно варьировать масштаб любой страницы. 
[img]http://*********ru/14117461m.png[/img]
В качестве альтернативы можно воспользоваться колёсиком мыши. Зажми всё ту же кнопку *Ctrl* на клавиатуре, а затем *прокрути колёсико мыши* вверх для увеличения масштаба. Уменьшить размер букв можно прокруткой колеса вниз.
Удачи!

----------

Олюр (28.05.2017), Смоляниова2 (28.05.2017)

----------


## Смоляниова2

> Удачи!


Светочка, спасибо. Получилось))

----------


## mishel61

Добрый день!
Вчера попробовал передать ссылку для пользователей с Украины и в последний момент вспомнил,
что яндекс и mail.ru на Украине заблокирован. Стал искать кнопку "вложения" в личном кабинете (отправка писем)
и не нашел заветной кнопки. 
Подскажите как можно использовать кнопку "вложения" при написании писем,- личный кабинет .
Если этой функции нет, то огромное просьба к администрации и нашему программисту(большому специалисту и просто умнику :Blush2: ) дописать эту функцию.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Вчера попробовал передать ссылку для пользователей с Украины и в последний момент вспомнил,
> что яндекс и mail.ru на Украине заблокирован. Стал искать кнопку "вложения" в личном кабинете (отправка писем)
> и не нашел заветной кнопки. 
> Подскажите как можно использовать кнопку "вложения" при написании писем,- личный кабинет .


Виктор, функции "Вложения" в личных сообщениях нет, потому что она предназначена для обмена материалами на самом форуме.

Загружать файлы для коллег из Украины можно через этот обменник: http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/

----------


## mishel61

> Загружать файлы для коллег из Украины можно через этот обменник: http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/


Света, спасибо за ответ!
Сейчас помещу ссылку в записную книгу!
Сам вчера обошелся регистрацией на google с использованием google диска (15Гб в придачу).
Те кто проходили регистрацию на yuotube, практически имеют этот доступ.
Надо только найти эту возможность, войдя на свой канал в yuotube.(Вид см. внизу.)
Многие имеют каналы на yuotube, так что использование google диска для передачи
информации на Украину так и напрашивается...
_Но я бы не отказался от функции "вложения" и при написания писем._

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Сам вчера обошелся регистрацией на google с использованием google диска (15Гб в придачу).


Да, Виктор, Google Диск тоже можно использовать:
https://www.google.com/intl/ru_ALL/drive/

Ещё украинским пользователям можно изучить 7 способов обхода блокировки сайтов в Украине:
http://elementarnov.ru/component/k2/...jtov-v-ukraine




> Но я бы не отказался от функции "вложения" и при написания писем.


Думаю, никто бы не отказался. :Grin:  Но я затрудняюсь сказать, возможно ли такое сделать у нас на форуме. Это вопрос к техадмину.)))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

А кто нибудь может объяснить,куда и как на долго исчез раздел "Тематические праздники"?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А кто нибудь может объяснить,куда и как на долго исчез раздел "Тематические праздники"?


Татьяна, в процессе реорганизации раздела "Тематические и стилизованные праздники", все его подразделы перенесены в другие разделы. А именно:

*1.* Подраздел Тематические свадьбы переместился в раздел *Ах, эта Свадьба*.

*2.* Подраздел  Тематические юбилеи переместился в раздел *Юбилей и все о нем*.

*3.* Подраздел Тематические праздники  переместился в раздел *Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию*.

Работа над разделами и темами проходит в целях компактности и большей читабельности. По моим наблюдениям, пользователям трудно ориентироваться среди большого количества разделов и тем. Поэтому, чем меньше будет разделов, тем легче будет находить нужные темы. 
Например, если раздел называется "Юбилей и все о нем", значит там должны находиться все материалы, касающиеся юбилеев. В том числе, и тематические юбилеи. 
То же самое касается и остальных разделов. Работа продолжается...

----------

elen-ka20 (21.07.2017), Lara (26.06.2017), Mazaykina (08.08.2017), Natka (13.11.2017), olga kh (29.06.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> в процессе реорганизации раздела "Тематические и стилизованные праздники", все его подразделы перенесены в другие разделы.


Урра! Это здорово! И удобно!



> То же самое касается и остальных разделов. Работа продолжается...


И это правильно! 
Спасибо Светлана,успокоила и порадовала одновременно!

----------

nezabudka-8s (26.06.2017)

----------


## Оперетта

Здравствуйте. Извините пожалуйста.Никак не пойму как общаются.Как загружают информацию.Объясните пожалуйста.Это как на свою страничку в соц. сетях загружаешь информацию, если есть чем поделиться. Да? Мне многое не открывается.Отвечать нужно в "личку"? И просто присоединяться в темах?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Оперетта*, 
Ничего страшного, мы все когда-то были новичками. Постепенно освоитесь. В личку писать- если что-то хотите сказать персонально конкретному пользователю, а так- пишите в темах, которые Вас интересуют. Постепенно, по мере общения, Вам будут открываться закрытые разделы.

----------

iva72 (04.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (17.08.2017)

----------


## Karinohka

Добрый день! У меня аналогичный вопрос, немного не могу разобраться с сайтом, может есть какие то подсказки или просто блуждать, читать всё подряд и разбирать что тут где :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> может есть какие то подсказки или просто блуждать, читать всё подряд и разбирать что тут где


Если Вас интересует раздел ведущих, то начните с чтения вот этой темки,Карина: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140855 
Там же можете задавать вопросы.
Провожу, направлю, покажу :Aga:

----------

nezabudka-8s (17.08.2017)

----------


## annuschka

В теме "Документы" https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142457&page=6 не могу почему то заглянуть на 4ую страницу. С 5ой перепрыгивает на 3 и наоборот, а 4ую мне не показывает. Там есть мои работы, но они перескачили туда в результате удаления ненужных постов на предыдущих страницах. Проблемы конечно как таковой нет, но мне просто интерессно, в чем тут может быть причина?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> В теме "Документы" https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142457&page=6 не могу почему то заглянуть на 4ую страницу. С 5ой перепрыгивает на 3 и наоборот, а 4ую мне не показывает. Там есть мои работы, но они перескачили туда в результате удаления ненужных постов на предыдущих страницах. Проблемы конечно как таковой нет, но мне просто интерессно, в чем тут может быть причина?


Анечка, у меня тоже такое бывает на некоторых страницах после чистки тем и удаления сообщений. Особенно часто, когда из одной темы переношу сообщения в другую. Спрашиваю кого-нибудь из друзей, они отвечают, что у них эти страницы листаются нормально и я успокаиваюсь.))) Видимо, этот глюк связан с работой в теме конкретного модератора. 
Например, я сейчас полистала твою тему вперёд и назад, всё отлично и 4-я страница тоже. Попробуй зайди с другого браузера и посмотри, будет ли перескакивать?

----------

annuschka (17.08.2017)

----------


## annuschka

Я у себя в компе эту страничку не вижу, захожу через ноутбук - вижу (причем через тот же браузер)  :Blink: 
А сейчас попробовала по твоему совету зайти на компе через другой браузер и О, чудо! Все получилось :Yahoo: ! Спасибо тебе за подсказку :Ok:  А то я уж подумала мож вирусяка какой у меня в компе сидит...

----------

nezabudka-8s (17.08.2017)

----------


## Ніка

Добрый вечер!Помогите разобраться! 1 октября я поменяла беспроводной интернет со скоростью 3 м бит/с на оптволокно со скоростью 20 мбит/с. И с этого дня каждая страничка любимого форума загружается около 2-3 минут.  Другие сайты загружаются очень быстро. Такая проблема только с форумом. Я пробовала заходить с других браузеров  - ситуация таже. Что мне делать? Куда обращаться? (Да, я живу на Украине.)  Если можно дайте, пожалуйста, ответ в личку. Иначе мне долго придется "добираться" до ответа.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> 1 октября я поменяла беспроводной интернет со скоростью 3 м бит/с на оптволокно со скоростью 20 мбит/с. И с этого дня каждая страничка любимого форума загружается около 2-3 минут. Другие сайты загружаются очень быстро. Такая проблема только с форумом. Я пробовала заходить с других браузеров - ситуация таже. Что мне делать?


Танечка, зайдите в свой Кабинет в *Основные настройки* *сюда*. 
Найдите жирную строчку *Опции просмотра тем*. И там же ниже - *Число сообщений на странице*. Нажав на маленький треугольник, установите наименьшее число - 5 сообщений на странице. 
[img]http://*********net/10131498m.png[/img]
Внизу страницы нажмите кнопку *Сохранить*. После изменения настроек у Вас будет в каждой теме не 15 сообщений (как в настройках сайта по умолчанию), а всего 5. Количество постов на странице влияет на скорость её загрузки. Попробуйте и проверьте.




> Если можно дайте, пожалуйста, ответ в личку. Иначе мне долго придется "добираться" до ответа.


Продублировала свой ответ Вам в личку. Удачи!

----------

Lara (11.10.2017)

----------


## Ніка

> Танечка, зайдите в свой Кабинет в Основные настройки


Спасибо! Но изменений практически никаких! :Meeting:  Развечто в темке странички загружаются не 3 минуты, а уже 2 м. Но у меня с меньшей скоростью интернета загружались странички быстрее :Yes4:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Спасибо! Но изменений практически никаких!


Значит, не в форуме дело. Возможно, нужно почистить компьютер соответствующими программами.

В интернете много советов, как увеличить скорость интернета. Например:
https://lifehacker.ru/2017/08/29/kak...ost-interneta/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDe2-mCvsiw
Удачи!

----------


## Ніка

> Значит, не в форуме дело.


Компьютер  мне почистили, но это не помогло. Эта проблема не только у меня. *laratet*также писала об этой проблеме (в первых числах октября в беседке). 
По этому вопросу я обращалась к провайдеру своего интернета (не знаю правильно ли назвала) - у них также медленно загружается наш форум (это уже другие компы). Они не знают в чем причина (наверное даже не попытались искать причину). Может стоит поменять провайдера?

----------


## Ніка

Добрый вечер!



> это не помогло.


Рискнула поработать в Яндексе (на Украине запрещено). И вот несколько дней никаких проблем :Yahoo: . Вот где была "собака зарыта" :Meeting:  :Grin:

----------


## камаринская

уважаемая Марина админ. у меня серьезная проблема. дело в том, что у меня сгорел ноут, а с ним  пароль и эл.почта, к сожалению не запомнила их. мне давали возможность быть в статусе пользователя под ником лизабетта. может позволите восстановиться? уж слишком много теряю...буду вам очень благодарна...

----------


## Irina delfin412

Спасибо за классную тему!В ней я нашла ответы на многие свои вопросы!Я-новичок здесь!Многое еще не умею и не знаю!Но постараюсь все внимательно изучить и как только научусь загружать материал,буду с удовольствием делиться своими наработками!

----------


## pet30

Марина, здравствуй! Обращаюсь с повторной просьбой, у меня опять высвечивается неправильный день рождения, а именно сегодня, помоги, пожалуйста, исправить или может модераторы помогут  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5330027

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Марина, здравствуй! Обращаюсь с повторной просьбой, у меня опять высвечивается неправильный день рождения, а именно сегодня, помоги, пожалуйста, исправить или может модераторы помогут  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5330027


Людочка, я посмотрела твой профиль, у тебя вообще никакой даты рождения не написано: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=117826
Скорее всего, срабатывает автоматика на ту дату, которая у тебя была указана первоначально. 

Модераторы не могут редактировать данные в чужих профилях, не зная пароля пользователя. Отредактируй свои данные сама, поставь правильную дату:
https://forum.in-ku.com/profile.php?do=editprofile

По идее, после этого автоматическое поздравление с Днём рождения должно появиться в нужную дату.
Если ничего не изменится, напиши в личку Марине. Возможно, она исправит.

----------

pet30 (02.02.2018)

----------


## pet30

Свет, у меня неактивна эта функция, вот, что написано: "02.02.1976 Ваша дата рождения и возраст отображаются в различных местах сайта. Если вы выберете "Скрывать возраст и дату рождения" в опции слева, то только администраторы смогут их увидеть. Если ваша дата рождения указана неверно, свяжитесь с администратором". Я выбирала разные функции, в том числе и "отображать дату и возраст", но всё равно для редактирования неактивна эта строчка.

----------

nezabudka-8s (02.02.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Свет, у меня неактивна эта функция, вот, что написано: "02.02.1976 Ваша дата рождения и возраст отображаются в различных местах сайта. Если вы выберете "Скрывать возраст и дату рождения" в опции слева, то только администраторы смогут их увидеть. Если ваша дата рождения указана неверно, свяжитесь с администратором".


Людочка, всё понятно! Значит, помочь сможет только Марина. Из-за большой занятости, она редко заглядывает в темы форума. Напиши ей в личку, так будет быстрее и надёжнее! :Yes4:

----------


## Антонина30

Подскажите, а с телефона возможен выход? просматривать вебинары например?

----------


## OlegVeschiy

> Подскажите, а с телефона возможен выход? просматривать вебинары например?


Должен быть, почему нет. Единственное может быть не совсем удобный формат. Будет растягивать сайт или сжимать, это в случае если он изначально не приспособлен

----------


## Bubus

доброе утро ,я на этом форуме совсем не давно ,но не как не могу разобраться ,помогите пожалуйста

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> я на этом форуме совсем не давно ,но не как не могу разобраться ,помогите пожалуйста


Добро пожаловать на форум! Составила такую инструкцию, которая, надеюсь, поможет разобраться. 

*Инструкция для новичков форума in-ku.com*
(Нажимайте на синие гиперссылки)
*1.* Все, только что зарегистрированные на форуме, ознакомьтесь с личным сообщением администратора форума Марины Зайкиной (Mazaykina) в своём кабинете, в папке Входящие

*2.* Осмотрите шапку форума и навигационную панель на ней. 
Для всех начинающих пользователей создана *Справка*:
В Справке вы найдёте все описания форумских функций, это поможет вам быстрее адаптироваться и начать общаться.

*3.* На шапке форума находится вход в свой *Профиль* и *Кабинет*. 

В профиле можете разместить информацию, доступную для любого пользователя, который зайдёт к Вам в гости и захочет познакомиться, посмотреть фотографию, найти Ваши сообщения на форуме, увидеть Ваших друзей, написать Вам личное сообщение.

В свой Кабинет попасть можете только Вы! Рассмотрите кабинет и прочитайте, что есть в левой колонке меню. Вы увидите там всё, что сможете изменить или добавить: аватар, фото, личные данные, основные настройки и т.д.
Например, Вам нужно поставить аватар. Значит, находите соответствующую строчку в меню:
Нажимаете на "Изменить аватар" и дальше действуете по внутренней инструкции, не забыв сохранить изменения.
То же самое касается и других настроек.

*4.* После того, как изучите свой профиль, кабинет и Справку, можете смело начать общение на форуме. Трудности освоения функций у вас вряд ли уже возникнут! А если такое всё-таки произойдёт, то можете обратиться в раздел *Поддержка форумов*. В нём найдёте всё, что касается работы форума (связь с администрацией, техническая поддержка, предложения и отзывы).

Подсказываю, где можно написать свои первые сообщения:

1. в теме *Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем!* 
2. рассказать о себе (если пожелаете) в теме *О нас*.
3. прочитать Правила форума и расписаться в теме *Сетевой этикет или правила форума.* 

Затем рассмотрите *Главную страницу форума* сверху донизу, зайдите в интересующие разделы (соответствующие вашей профессии или сферы деятельности), почитайте и напишите свои сообщения в доступных темах. 

Набрав определённое количество информационных сообщений (обычно 30) и соответствующее число дней регистрации на форуме, вам откроются закрытые разделы, в которых вы обнаружите кладезь полезных для работы материалов. 

Имейте ввиду, что у нас на форуме действует   функция - Сокрытие ссылок. И даже если вам доступна какая-то тема, содержимое некоторых сообщений в ней может быть скрыта. Всё зависит от вашей активности! Чем активней пользователь, тем больше ему открыто. 

Не бойтесь общаться и спрашивать! Вокруг такие же люди, как и вы! И все когда-то были новичками!

*Хорошего и полезного времяпрепровождения на форуме!*  С уважением, модератор форума in-ku.com. Светлана.

----------

NikTanechka (03.02.2020), домініка (19.01.2019)

----------


## ponyashkina

Добрый вечер Уважаемые хозяева сайта. Нашла куда писать наконец то))) У меня проблема, а может просто еще не заслужила заходить в некоторые разделы. Что для это нужно от меня? Пищет : нет доступа. Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> У меня проблема, а может просто еще не заслужила заходить в некоторые разделы. Что для это нужно от меня? Пищет : нет доступа.


Большинство разделов на форуме - открыты всем. Некоторые разделы закрыты от пользователей, у которых меньше 30 сообщений и 30 дней на форуме. Проявляйте активность и Вам многое откроется. Удачи!

----------

Lara (10.11.2018), NikTanechka (10.11.2018), домініка (19.01.2019)

----------


## ponyashkina

> Некоторые разделы закрыты от пользователей, у которых меньше 30 сообщений и 30 дней на форуме. Проявляйте активность и Вам многое откроется.


Услышала) Пять лет находилась вне работы, переезд, переквалификация, снова переезд, ремонт квартиры))) Рождение сына и наконец то, да здравствует мой дорогой микрофон)))) Зашла сегодня в новогоднюю тему, смотрю, просматривает 21 человек!!! И хоть бы один поделился идеями, мыслями. Вести монолог не камильфо, а вот видимо настоящие трудяги и люди кто действительно занимается творчеством мало. Очень удобно зайти и скачать нужный материал. новичкам нужно лимит по творческим идеям выставлять. Выложили свой материал или конкурс , имеете право на скачивание. Люди стараются, делятся своими идеями и наработками, а кто то вот просто так, зарегистрировался и может все качать.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Единственное может быть не совсем удобный формат. Будет растягивать сайт или сжимать, это в случае если он изначально не приспособлен


Вы не правы. В самом низу форума слева расположена кнопка перехода форума на мобильную версию.

----------


## Натусичка Х

Здравствуйте, администраторы. Помогите разобраться почему некоторые ссылки у меня заблокированы, а также некоторые темы для меня закрыты. Что нужно сделать, чтобы появилось больше возможностей пользования сайтом. Заранее спасибо

----------


## elen82

Уважаемые администраторы, у меня возникла пару месяцев назад маленькая проблемка: захожу на форум, вижу в личной почте письма от коллег, открываю читать. Читать их я могу, а ответить  - нет. Не работает курсор, не выделяет текст (если надо процитировать) и не дает печатать. Обычно при печати стоит курсор в виде черной палочки, а в письмах этой палочки нет. А при попытке выделить текст, он становиться не голубым, а серым. Выхожу с форума, тут же захожу обратно и все работает, могу печатать и отвечать людям. Сначала думала, что проблема в моей клавиатуре или мыши. Все проверила, все работает. И такой проблемы нет на других сайтах . Потом предположили, что глючит хром, переустановили, обновили, почистили куки и вообще  все, что могли почистить. Как не работал курсор с первого раза, так и не работает. Причем, эта проблема только с личной перепиской. В беседке  было несколько раз такие сбои, что не могла цитировать ( и другие девочки писали, что не могут выделить текст, что он становится серым), но потом эта проблема каким - то образом была устранена. А вот в почте, к сожалению, осталась ... Не знаю с чем связано и как решить. Но если сначала это было через раз (то есть курсор, то нет, то выделяет текст, то нет), то теперь никогда не работает с первого раза. С телефона таких проблем нет, а вот со стационарного компьютера, к сожалению есть. Посоветуйте, что как это исправить.

----------


## ivasenko

Вопрос администратору. Давно занимаюсь переводами. Хотела бы создать собственную страничку. Подскажите, как. Знаю, что подобные странички есть в разделе "Творча майстерня".

----------


## Irina Sirin

SOS. Что-то случилось с настройками. Не могу сама разобраться. Форум «in-ku» у меня  теперь в совершенно другом оформлении.  https://forum.in-ku.com/index.php .  В левом углу написано:  V Bulletin
Нет ни КАБИНЕТА, ни ПРОФИЛЯ. Очень прошу, помогите вернуть прежний ИН-КУ.

Я думаю, вам не трудно будет заодно поменять мой ник  Sirin08 на Sirin ?!
Буду очень вам благодарна!!!

Очень жду вашей помощи!!!
Не знаю даже,  отправиться ли вам это письмо...

----------


## Irina Sirin

Благодарю! Всё восстановилось!

Только ник остался тот же.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> В левом углу написано: V Bulletin
> Нет ни КАБИНЕТА, ни ПРОФИЛЯ. Очень прошу, помогите вернуть прежний ИН-КУ.


Ирочка, это мобильная версия. В этом случае форум выглядит по-другому. Вот этот символ вверху страницы:

Поменять стиль обратно можно в левом нижнем углу любой страницы, установив "Стандартный стиль":

Ещё можно выключить или перезагрузить компьютер. Бывает, что после этого возвращаются первоначальные настройки. Видимо, у Вас так и произошло. Настройки сами восстановились.




> Я думаю, вам не трудно будет заодно поменять мой ник Sirin08 на Sirin ?!


Поменять ник может только администратор форума. Напишите Марине личное сообщение:
https://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=29

При этом, обратите внимание, что ник *sirin* уже занят:
https://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=103642
Система не даст дважды зарегистрироваться под одним и тем же ником.

Кто-то зарегистрировался под ним в 2008 году и пропал. Попросите Марину удалить тот аккаунт, тогда получится взять этот ник.
Удачи!

----------

NikTanechka (05.02.2019)

----------


## Irina Sirin

> Ирочка, это мобильная версия. В этом случае форум выглядит по-другому. Вот этот символ вверху страницы:


Светлана, спасибо! Очень полезная информация. Теперь сама исправить смогу.
Перезагрузка мне не помогла. Я зашла с другого браузера - там всё нормально было. 




> При этом, обратите внимание, что ник sirin уже занят:


Да, вспомнила! Когда регистрировалась, этот ник уже был. Пришлось ставить цифры.

----------

nezabudka-8s (05.02.2019)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я думаю, вам не трудно будет заодно поменять мой ник Sirin08 на Sirin ?!


Готово!

----------

Irina Sirin (09.02.2019), nezabudka-8s (09.02.2019)

----------


## Irina Sirin

> Готово!


Марина, премного благодарна ВАМ!!! :Yahoo: 

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## AsterLory

Поиск не работает

----------


## Вьяса

По ошибке разместил свой пост в чужой теме, https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138744 , это оказалась авторская страничка, просьба - удалите моё сообщение и сообщение что мне оставила ЛВ , она меня об этом тоже просит

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> просьба - удалите моё сообщение и сообщение что мне оставила ЛВ , она меня об этом тоже просит


Удалила.

----------

Вьяса (20.03.2019)

----------


## pripankaj

thanx for sharing.....

----------


## Марья2509

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как установить аву? Вроде простой вопрос, а найти не могу! :Tu:

----------


## Марина52

Добрый День!
Подскажите пожалуйста! Я уже  на форуме больше месяца, а странички не все открываются!
С уважением Марина! Спасибо!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как установить аву?


Марья, прочитайте моё сообщение на предыдущей странице:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5484576




> Я уже на форуме больше месяца, а странички не все открываются!


Марина, сокрытие ссылок и страниц форума зависит не только от количества дней с момента регистрации, но и от количества сообщений пользователя, его активности, общительности, знаний функций форума. Не останавливайтесь на достигнутом и вскоре всё откроется. Удачи!

----------

Марья2509 (17.02.2020)

----------


## шебур

как найти ссылку на мой профиль

----------


## Лорис

> как найти ссылку на мой профиль


вот ваш профиль https://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=392440


нажимайте на треугольничек на своем имени
2020-07-11_20-15-11.png

----------


## АНАСТАСИЯ 236

Здравствуйте. Хочу поместить свое объявление на поиск сборника "Музыкальный руководитель" за 2008 год выпуск №1. не получается найти эту группу и строку ввода. Спасибо.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте. Хочу поместить свое объявление на поиск сборника "Музыкальный руководитель" за 2008 год выпуск №1. не получается найти эту группу и строку ввода. Спасибо.


Здравствуйте, Анастасия. Добро пожаловать на форум!
Какой сборник? Может быть, журнал? Если так, то тема "Журналы для музыкального руководителя" находится в методическом кабинете раздела Музыкальный руководитель в д/саду

Если Вам нужно что-то другое, обращайтесь в Срочную помощь музыкальному руководителю

----------


## goryaynova

напишите, пожалуйста, на виду правила прикрепления изображений! Не могу ни одно изображение разместить. Написано: разместите ссылку.... Ссылку на какой ресурс? Загружаю на ЯДиск - нет изображения... Ну так нельзя...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> напишите, пожалуйста, на виду правила прикрепления изображений! Не могу ни одно изображение разместить. Написано: разместите ссылку.... Ссылку на какой ресурс?


У нас есть тема Как выложить материал (фото, видео, музыку, документы, книги и др.), там всё объясняется. Но могу повторить и здесь...

*Как разместить изображение (фото, картинку) на Форум.*
Для загрузки изображений воспользуйтесь любым доступным фотохостингом. 
Например:
http://radikal.ru/https://hostingkartinok.com/http://piccy.info/https://ru.imgbb.com/http://imagestun.com/hosting/https://file-up.net/http://vfl.ru/http://savephoto.ru/http://uploads.ru/http://www.fotolink.su/
Загружаете на фотохостинг изображение и копируете на форум полученную ссылку. Желательно, с превью (уменьшенное изображение, которое при нажатии на картинку можно увеличить).

Если не хотите предварительно загружать изображение на фотохостинг, то воспользуйтесь форумской функцией - *Вложение*. В этом случае картинка будет сразу видна в вашем сообщении (в уменьшенном виде). Как это сделать? Рассказываю пошагово:

1). Сначала перейдите в "Расширенный режим", нажав на кнопку в правом нижнем углу сообщения:

2). Затем страница перезагрузится и в новом формате вы увидите в меню сообщения "скрепку", нажмите на неё:
 
3). В появившееся окошко добавьте файл. 
4). После загрузки файла нажмите на кнопку "Вставить в текст". 
5). Нажмите на кнопку"Готово".

Перед отправкой своего сообщения желательно посмотреть его в Предварительном просмотре или Расширенном режиме. Если всё устраивает, отправляете сообщение на форум. В течение 30 минут с момента отправки Вы можете отредактировать сообщение (что-то добавить в него, убрать или изменить). Затем только модератор.

Удачи!

----------

NikTanechka (27.03.2021)

----------


## Ли-ля-ля

Здравствуйте! Мне пришлось зарегистрироваться повторно, так как при установке нового виндоус на компьютере у меня пропали все настройки. После многочисленных попыток, в течении нескольких месяцев, мне не удалось связаться с администрацией для восстановления пароля и эл. почта не проходит. Мне хотелось бы восстановится под своим старым логином Холия, и сохранить свой статус на форуме. Помогите пожалуйста!!! Спасибо.

----------


## Mazaykina

Добрый вечер. Мне не приходило от Вас никаких писем.
Отправила на емейл holia2012@yandex.ru данные о новом пароле для аккаунта Холия

----------


## Холия

Спасибо. Подскажите как теперь удалить ненужный профиль?

----------


## Виктория З

Здравствуйте!Не могу скачать какой-либо материал. пишет
** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **
Что это значит и что нужно для этого сделать ? чтобы скачивать материал

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте!Не могу скачать какой-либо материал. пишет
> ** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **
> Что это значит и что нужно для этого сделать ? чтобы скачивать материал


Здравствуйте. Эта надпись переводится с английского так: 
Скрытое содержимое: у вас недостаточно прав для просмотра этих скрытых данных.

На нашем форуме есть функция - сокрытие ссылок. Ею часто пользуются  наши форумчане, чтобы закрыть наиболее ценный материал или полезную информацию. Каждый пользователь сам решает, какое сокрытие ссылок применить.

Что в этом случае делать, почитайте моё объяснение в соответствующей теме:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5580139

----------

NikTanechka (11.11.2021), Виктория З (11.11.2021)

----------

